# Tattoo's on women



## gumbo

I'm I just old school or what ?

What happened to women wanting to look pretty , elegant and beautiful.

Personally I see some very pretty young lady's out there butchering themselves with holes and marking themselves up with Tattoos.

I have always associated tattoos with Jail Birds , Sailors, Bikers and Carnival Freaks.
And the thing I hate the most, is when your in the moment of  and
you read Bob's Babe tattooed on a perfectly good Boob or some ugly azz dragon all wrapped around it.  

I don't even like the tattoo , Property of Gumbo on a womans butt , even though allot of women sport it , I prefer to brand it


----------



## Wickedwrench

If a woman wants to have a tattoo then that's her business. Strategically placed ones are a turn on for me but I think some gals overdo it. Too many markings and piercings don't do a thing for me.


----------



## Kain99




----------



## Triggerfish

Pretty biased poll isn't it? If you're a man both choices are negative. I have to either think women who have them are cheap or I'm a freak?


----------



## Railroad

I didn't choose any of your poll choices, because for me "looking cheap" isn't an issue.  Marking up the body and piercing it in various places are things that go against my beliefs, so I don't agree with tatoos on anybody.


----------



## Kain99

Railroad said:
			
		

> I didn't choose any of your poll choices, because for me "looking cheap" isn't an issue.  Marking up the body and piercing it in various places are things that go against my beliefs, so I don't agree with tatoos on anybody.


How Come?


----------



## Oz

I like the scratch and sniff 'ones...


----------



## morganj614

I love my tats and waited until I was 38 to get my first. Looking cheap isn't the issue. All my tats mark an event in my life and I do expect to get a few more(never will get a name on me). You will never see them unless I choose to show you, as i can cover them up so you'll never know. My ears are the only pierced part of me and I don't care if someone else pierces their body, but for me it's just the ears.


----------



## RoseRed

I am most beautiful!


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am most beautiful!


Sure would hate to meet up with her in a dark alley.


----------



## Oz

I just realized that this survey was posted in a PUBLIC forum!  Thanks Gumbo!


----------



## mainman

Oz said:
			
		

> I like the scratch and sniff 'ones...


Strategically placed?


----------



## Railroad

Kain99 said:
			
		

> How Come?


I believe your body is a temple, built by God in His image to house your spirit. Your body is a precious miracle, a wondrous combination of things we have yet to fully understand. Your spirit, as well, is as beautiful and unique as a snowflake, created by God. So in my view, (even though I've been guilty of all but the tattoos), using your body wrongly, poisoning it with alcohol and drugs and tobacco, marking it up, etc., are desecrating that temple. True, your body only lasts in its current form as long as you live, but it's beautiful, just as you are, and deserves to be treated with reverence and love.

One more thing: 
In particular, the soft, smooth, sweet skin of a woman is a miracle all its own, a creation of beauty that assails all the senses, never to be forgotten and always to be longed for. It needs no decoration.  That is, I'm sure, one of God's favorite creations.


----------



## morganj614

Oz said:
			
		

> I just realized that this survey was posted in a PUBLIC forum!  Thanks Gumbo!



 I usually check 3 times and I didn't check either  

Sure must take Rose hours to get ready for work!


----------



## RoseRed

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Sure must take Rose hours to get ready for work!


That's the beauty of my tattoos, all I have to do is shower and go, no worries about putting on make up!


----------



## virgovictoria

Where is the option for "Not MY preference, but what others do to their skin is not my concern"??


----------



## mainman

I voted for I'm a freak.... I don't really care what you people think...:shrug:


----------



## Kizzy

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Where is the option for "Not MY preference, but what others do to their skin is not my problem"??






I don't want to mark myself up but I have seen some cute ones on others.  My sister has one on her lower back that is adorable, but then again, she is 23 years old, 5'2" and 100 lbs.


----------



## virgovictoria

Tattoos on some are VERY sexy, very artistic, very adorable...  Others, it comes off as being not too tasteful...  But, I feel like it's not my place to judge :shrug:


----------



## dustin

mainman said:
			
		

> I voted for I'm a freak.... I don't really care what you people think...:shrug:


 

I guess I'm a freak too


----------



## Kyle

I've known a few women that had tattoos.... They weren't that cheap.


----------



## Charles

Kyle said:
			
		

> I've known a few women that had tattoos.... They weren't that cheap.


20 dolla?


----------



## Wickedwrench

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Where is the option for "Not MY preference, but what others do to their skin is not my concern"??


I couldn't find it either.


----------



## chaotic

A tattoo for the right reason is cool.


----------



## Wickedwrench

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I don't want to mark myself up but I have seen some cute ones on others. My sister has one on her lower back that is adorable, but then again, she is 23 years old, 5'2" and 100 lbs.


Can ya hook a brotha up?:shrug:


----------



## BadGirl

Tatoos are nasty, especially on old people.


----------



## Wickedwrench

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Tatoos are nasty, especially on old people.


I like you just fine the way you are.


----------



## BadGirl

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> I like you just fine the way you are.


*I Think I Love You*
*By: The Partridge Family*
​*I'm sleeping 
And right in the middle of a good dream 
Like all at once I wake up 
From something that keeps knocking at my brain 
Before I go insane 
I hold my pillow to my head 
And spring up in my bed 
Screaming out the words I dread: 
"I think I love you!" (I think I love you) *​*This morning, I woke up with this feeling 
I didn't know how to deal with 
And so I just decided to myself 
I'd hide it to myself 
And never talk about it 
And didn't I go and shout it 
When you walked into the room. 
"I think I love you!" (I think I love you) *​*I think I love you 
So what am I so afraid of? 
I'm afraid that I'm not sure of 
A love there is no cure for 
I think I love you 
Isn't that what life is made of? 
Though it worries me to say 
That I've never felt this way *​*I don't know what I'm up against 
I don't know what it's all about 
I've got so much to think about *​*Hey . . . *​*I think I love you 
So what am I so afraid of? 
I'm afraid that I'm not sure of 
A love there is no cure for 
I think I love you 
Isn't that what life is made of? 
Though it worries me to say 
That I've never felt this way *​*Believe me 
You really don't have to worry 
I only want to make you happy 
And if you say, hey, go away, I will 
But I think better still 
I better stay around and love you 
Do you think I have a case? 
Let me ask you to your face: 
"Do you think you love me? 
I think I love you!" *​*"I think I love you . . ."*​


----------



## Wickedwrench

I remember singing that as a child.


Thanks BG, your the bestest.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Is that how you see me? I thought you were very nice when we first met, I woul dnot have guessed you saw me as trashy orcheap. I have five tattoos and plans to get at least one more.

I wont get them in obvious places, like on my face. I don''t like piercings. I don't even wear my earrings much anymore. 

Tattoos don't make you look trashy.. It's a total package thing..It's how you carry yourself. How you dress. How you let others see you. I would not judge anyone like that.


----------



## morganj614

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Is that how you see me? I thought you were very nice when we first met, I woul dnot have guessed you saw me as trashy orcheap. I have five tattoos and plans to get at least one more.
> 
> I wont get them in obvious places, like on my face. I don''t like piercings. I don't even wear my earrings much anymore.
> 
> Tattoos don't make you look trashy.. It's a total package thing..It's how you carry yourself. How you dress. How you let others see you. I would not judge anyone like that.



 Now you *KNOW* that is just Gumbo  . Pay him no mind, it's all a conversation starter


----------



## Kizzy

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> Can ya hook a brotha up?:shrug:






 NO   

 I think the tattoo depends on the person.  I've seen some really cute ones on jwwb.    Some people like them and some don't.  I've seen some trashy ones on guys of 1/2 naked chics that screams pervert.  

 I think I need to show Gumbo Kizzy's tattoo.  It is a cute little mouse on my inner thigh.


----------



## CMC122

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I think I need to show Gumbo Kizzy's tattoo. It is a cute little mouse on my inner thigh.


That tattoo inspires me


----------



## Nickel

I have two tattoos, but I feel they are tasteful, or as tasteful as ink on your skin can be.  I have a very small butterfly on my lower back, and a very small japanese inscription on the inside of my left heel.  The japanese inscription is special to me, the butterfly I could do without.  But because it's small, and I never have to look at it, it's fine the way it is.


----------



## Wickedwrench

Kizzy said:
			
		

> NO


Phooey!





j/k


----------



## gumbo

I am not talking about little tattoos of a butterfly or a little heart with your child's name .
I m' talking about women sporting big Tattoos on their arms like a man , tattoos on their necks like a prison tug or some many little ones that there isn't an area 12 inches before their is another one.


A woman with a dress and a nice pair of legs is a thing of beauty.
A womans body is like a work of art.
When was the last time someone seen a playboy center fold of a beautiful woman with a dragon tattooed on her leg.


P.S. No the poll is not one sided for women Check the last option.
However it is a little one sided if your a guy , but guys don't have feelings so therefore no guys have been harmed in this thread


----------



## dustin

gumbo said:
			
		

> I am not talking about little tattoos of a butterfly or a little heart with your child's name .
> I m' talking about women sporting big Tattoos on their arms like a man , tattoos on their necks like a prison tug or some many little ones that there isn't an area 12 inches before their is another one.
> 
> 
> A woman with a dress and a nice pair of legs is a thing of beauty.
> A womans body is like a work of art.
> When was the last time someone seen a playboy center fold of a beautiful woman with a dragon tattooed on her leg.
> 
> 
> P.S. No the poll is not one sided for women Check the last option.
> However it is a little one sided if your a guy , but guys don't have feelings so therefore no guys have been harmed in this thread


 Ok then that makes a HUGE difference...

if its a nongirly tattoo it looks bad on a women


----------



## Bonehead

*Tattoo= SLVT*

Yeah that is my opinion. Tattoos are reserved for losers and slvts. FLAME AWAY !


----------



## Nickel

Bonehead said:
			
		

> Yeah that is my opinion. Tattoos are reserved for losers and slvts. FLAME AWAY !


P.S. you're allowed to say "slut".


----------



## Nickel

gumbo said:
			
		

> I m' talking about women sporting big Tattoos on their arms like a man , tattoos on their necks like a prison tug or some many little ones that there isn't an area 12 inches before their is another one.


Yup, that's trashy, but that's just my opinion...but I'm sure there are people who would say my tattoos are trashy, just because they exist (although most people that know me don't even know I have them), it's all in personal preference.


----------



## tomchamp

*It!*

May matter what the tattoos about...I mean what is it?


----------



## Ricky Racer

By the looks of the poll cheap is the general opinion.

I have heard that the laser surgery business is booming ?


----------



## migtig

Where's Pixie when I need her?  

I work in an extremely conservative environment during the day.  I have meet everybody from Senators to political lobbists to Charlton Heston to Tom Selleck.  I have NEVER had anyone of them call me cheap and trashy TYVM.  

I have two tats in places that you can see, ONLY if I choose to allow you to see them.  Don't worry, you will not see them.  However, those who have seen them have NEVER called them cheap or trashy.  If anything I get saluted in more ways than one.    What I choose to do with my body is up to me.  What you think of it is up to you.  This is after all the US of A, and I am a modern woman living in this great country and enjoying my freedoms.  I am not some poor abused entrenched woman covered head to toe in a burka, for which I am eternally grateful.   Yet, I do find your narrow minded opinion and choice of poll selection options appropriate for such a country as where the women are repressed.  

JMO


----------



## dems4me

gumbo said:
			
		

> I'm I just old school or what ?
> 
> What happened to women wanting to look pretty , elegant and beautiful.
> 
> Personally I see some very pretty young lady's out there butchering themselves with holes and marking themselves up with Tattoos.
> 
> I have always associated tattoos with Jail Birds , Sailors, Bikers and Carnival Freaks.
> And the thing I hate the most, is when your in the moment of  and
> you read Bob's Babe tattooed on a perfectly good Boob or some ugly azz dragon all wrapped around it.
> 
> I don't even like the tattoo , Property of Gumbo on a womans butt , even though allot of women sport it , I prefer to brand it




I take it you didn't like mine when we went crabbing.


----------



## dems4me

migtig said:
			
		

> Where's Pixie when I need her?
> 
> I work in an extremely conservative environment during the day.  I have meet everybody from Senators to political lobbists to Charlton Heston to Tom Selleck.  I have NEVER had anyone of them call me cheap and trashy TYVM.
> 
> I have two tats in places that you can see, ONLY if I choose to allow you to see them.  Don't worry, you will not see them.  However, those who have seen them have NEVER called them cheap or trashy.  If anything I get saluted in more ways than one.    What I choose to do with my body is up to me.  What you think of it is up to you.  This is after all the US of A, and I am a modern woman living in this great country and enjoying my freedoms.  I am not some poor abused entrenched woman covered head to toe in a burka, for which I am eternally grateful.   Yet, I do find your narrow minded opinion and choice of poll selection options appropriate for such a country as where the women are repressed.
> 
> JMO



I work in an extremely conservative environement too and they are frowned upon here :shrug:  If you have one you are asked to cover it, etc... and people generally don't have them exposed on an interview here.  It's very old schooled.  That's just from my own experiences and work prospective.  Irregardless, I think its up to the lady to do as she wishes, if she wants a tatoo by all means get one, it's her body.    :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

migtig said:
			
		

> Where's Pixie when I need her?


Pixie's not gonna be as much help now as she would of been in the past... she's looking to get hers removed ...


----------



## nomoney

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I think I need to show Gumbo Kizzy's tattoo. It is a cute little mouse on my inner thigh.


 


You know I used to have one of them too, but its not there anymore- I think my pussy ate him


----------



## workin hard

nomoney said:
			
		

> You know I used to have one of them too, but its not there anymore- I think my pussy ate him


 
:  :


----------



## Kizzy

nomoney said:
			
		

> You know I used to have one of them too, but its not there anymore- I think my pussy ate him




That is what always happens to mine.


----------



## Hello6

Thank you for lumping me, a United States Navy Sailor, in with jailbirds and carney folk.
Some


----------



## dems4me

Hello6 said:
			
		

> Thank you for lumping me, a United States Navy Sailor, in with jailbirds and carney folk.
> Some




"Will that be one lump or two?"


----------



## Midnightrider

any of you ladies want to post some pics to help me decide before i vote


----------



## nomoney

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> any of you ladies want to post some pics to help me decide before i vote


 

here's my tattoo's of my precious little ones ......


----------



## migtig

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> any of you ladies want to post some pics to help me decide before i vote


:dur:


----------



## Midnightrider

migtig said:
			
		

> :dur:


ok, so far i have to vote once for "i like it", and once for "thats a man baby"


----------



## Bustem' Down

I don't really like them, but I wouldn't kick a girl outta bed.


----------



## Goofing_Off




----------



## jwwb2000

I must admit~~~I am a freak and proud of it   I have tats and piercings.  I know it isn't for everyone but it is what I like and I plan on expanding my collection of tats.  Mine are covered by clothing and unless I wear shorts and a tank top, then you will see a few.


----------



## jwwb2000

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I think the tattoo depends on the person.  I've seen some really cute ones on jwwb.    Some people like them and some don't.



And just which one were you looking at Kizzy


----------



## Kizzy

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> And just which one were you looking at Kizzy




I saw them all   

Glad your back


----------



## jwwb2000

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I saw them all
> 
> Glad your back



  It was bound to happen one day 

Me too!  And I have a strawberry margarita bucket at the house just waiting for next time


----------



## Evan Stone

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> And just which one were you looking at Kizzy



When can I see them?


----------



## Kizzy

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> It was bound to happen one day
> 
> Me too!  And I have a strawberry margarita bucket at the house just waiting for next time


----------



## willie

nomoney said:
			
		

> You know I used to have one of them too, but its not there anymore- I think my pussy ate him


....


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> Where's Pixie when I need her?
> 
> I work in an extremely conservative environment during the day.  I have meet everybody from Senators to political lobbists to Charlton Heston to Tom Selleck.  I have NEVER had anyone of them call me cheap and trashy TYVM.
> 
> I have two tats in places that you can see, ONLY if I choose to allow you to see them.  Don't worry, you will not see them.  However, those who have seen them have NEVER called them cheap or trashy.  If anything I get saluted in more ways than one.    What I choose to do with my body is up to me.  What you think of it is up to you.  This is after all the US of A, and I am a modern woman living in this great country and enjoying my freedoms.  I am not some poor abused entrenched woman covered head to toe in a burka, for which I am eternally grateful.   Yet, I do find your narrow minded opinion and choice of poll selection options appropriate for such a country as where the women are repressed.
> 
> JMO


Yes the USA where I am entitled freedom to feel about anything the way I want to feel and the freedom to speak out loud of my feelings.
Further more if my feelings of a subject offend you then this would make you the bigot not I, for the world does not revolve around you and your feelings only.
Yes the USA , freedom for you to act like an azz and put words in my mouth.
Where in the hell did I say trashy and where in the hell was I directing this thread toward's you  
I guess you feel that women the wear cheap looking cloths are trash too.
The word cheap does not mean trash?
A Neon looks cheap next to a BMW , does this mean a Neon is trash  
So take your insinuations and your assumptions and shove them about 6 inches under the tattoo on the small of your back  

PS Your not psychic , so you don't know what Senators and lobbyists think of your tattoos, the fact is you assume they like um because you like um.

So if you want to know how people really see them look at the poll  
Sorry that everyone that doesn't share your opinion offends you..
GET OVER IT !  



Somebody is flowing heavily today


----------



## RoseRed

gumbo said:
			
		

> putt words in my mouth.



You wanna play golf with the boys?


----------



## pixiegirl

I have 7.  :sad:  I wish I had none.  Not because any of them are trashy or innapropriate but because I've simply outgrown them.  I had all of them by the time I was 18.  It's going to be a very expensive lesson.


----------



## gumbo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I must admit~~~I am a freak and proud of it   I have tats and piercings.  I know it isn't for everyone but it is what I like and I plan on expanding my collection of tats.  Mine are covered by clothing and unless I wear shorts and a tank top, then you will see a few.


Yes and I respect you,, Your the bomb  And I don't think any less of you because I don't like Tattoos on women , if I did  , I think you would have noticed  
These retards flaming me for their tattoos crack me up , Hell I got um up and down both arms and yes I think they make me look cheap.


----------



## migtig

gumbo said:
			
		

> Yes the USA where I am entitled freedom to feel about anything the way I want to feel and the freedom to speak out loud of my feelings.
> Further more if my feelings of a subject offend you then this would make you the bigot not I, for the world does not revolve around you and your feelings only.
> Yes the USA , freedom for you to act like an azz and putt words in my mouth.
> Where in the hell did I say trashy and where in the hell was I directing this thread toward's you
> I guess you feel that women the wear cheap looking cloths are trash too.
> The word cheap does not mean trash?
> A Neon looks cheap next to a BMW , does this mean a Neon is trash
> So take your insinuations and your assumptions and shove them about 6 inches under the tattoo on the small of your back
> 
> PS Your not psychic , so you don't know what Senators and lobbyists think of your tattoos, the fact is you assume they like um because you like um.
> 
> So if you want to know how people really see them look at the poll
> Sorry that everyone that doesn't share your opinion offends you..
> GET OVER IT !
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is flowing heavily today



Reading for comprehension can be your friend.  

1) I stated that this is the US of A and you were entitled to your opinion.  Which also means I am entitled to mine.  

2) I stated that my tats cannot be seen UNLESS I want them to be seen, and since I am not intimate (at this time) with anybody I have meet thru my employment, then obviously my tats are not a factor with them.  

3) You have no right to have a tantrum and call me names, because I don't concur with your dismal outlook on females with tats.  

4) You directed this thread towards "me" and everyone else - since it is in posted on an open forum.  Thereby inviting ALL public opinion, not just the opinions you like.    

5) To reuse your words - the world does NOT revolve around you.


----------



## jwwb2000

gumbo said:
			
		

> Yes and I respect you,, Your the bomb  And I don't think any less of you because I don't like Tattoos on women , if I did  , I think you would have noticed
> These retards flaming me for their tattoos crack me up , Hell I got um up and down both arms and yes I think they make me look cheap.



  I am sure I woulda noticed if that were the case as well 

Oh and I will be sure to make ya more drinks next time as well


----------



## terbear1225

gumbo said:
			
		

> Somebody is flowing heavily today



speaking of trashy.  

why do you assume that a woman expressing a strong opinion that happens to be contrary to yours must automatically be "flowing heavily?"  regardless of my opinion on tats or how i feel about your poll, it seems like a rather immature reaction to deny a woman her right to have her opinion honored and recognized by categorizing it as solely the result of hormonal changes due to menstration rather than an informed opinion based on a lifetime of experiences.


----------



## morganj614

Time to scoot..Lots of humorless people today and don't forget to mark your calendar...*FULL MOON ON THE 21st*


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> Reading for comprehension can be your friend.
> 
> 1) I stated that this is the US of A and you were entitled to your opinion.  Which also means I am entitled to mine.
> 
> 2) I stated that my tats cannot be seen UNLESS I want them to be seen, and since I am not intimate (at this time) with anybody I have meet thru my employment, then obviously my tats are not a factor with them.
> 
> 3) You have no right to have a tantrum and call me names, because I don't concur with your dismal outlook on females with tats.
> 
> 4) You directed this thread towards "me" and everyone else - since it is in posted on an open forum.  Thereby inviting ALL public opinion, not just the opinions you like.
> 
> 5) To reuse your words - the world does NOT revolve around you.



I'm not the one throwing a tantrum nor I'm I the one wishing for reinforcements from other forum members. 
So get another Tattoo , one across your forehead that says Beotch.
You replied how offended you are about my post , so now I give you something to be offended about and your still not happy


----------



## geminigrl

gumbo said:
			
		

> Somebody is flowing heavily today


 
Not me


----------



## nomoney

geminigrl said:
			
		

> Not me


 
are you knocked up?


----------



## geminigrl

gumbo said:
			
		

> I'm not the one throwing a tantrum nor I'm I the one wishing for reinforcements from other forum members.
> So get another Tattoo , one across your forehead that says Beotch.
> You replied how offended you are about my post , so now I give you something to be offended about and your still not happy


 Someone sure is grumpy


----------



## geminigrl

nomoney said:
			
		

> are you knocked up?


 
Uh no...Are you?


----------



## gumbo

terbear1225 said:
			
		

> speaking of trashy.
> 
> why do you assume that a woman expressing a strong opinion that happens to be contrary to yours must automatically be "flowing heavily?"  regardless of my opinion on tats or how i feel about your poll, it seems like a rather immature reaction to deny a woman her right to have her opinion honored and recognized by categorizing it as solely the result of hormonal changes due to menstration rather than an informed opinion based on a lifetime of experiences.


Oh and womens hormonal changes don't ever make them irrational or over emotional  

I'm sending someone over to pick you up.
They will be driving


----------



## nomoney

geminigrl said:
			
		

> Uh no...Are you?


:shrug:  I won't know for sure until it happens


----------



## geminigrl

nomoney said:
			
		

> :shrug: I won't know for sure until it happens


----------



## migtig

gumbo said:
			
		

> I'm not the one throwing a tantrum nor I'm I the one wishing for reinforcements from other forum members.
> So get another Tattoo , one across your forehead that says Beotch.
> You replied how offended you are about my post , so now I give you something to be offended about and your still not happy


So why am I a "beotch"?!   Because I hold a different opinion?  Because I consider yours' one that represses females?  Because I stand up for myself?   Or because I have tattoos?   

Well, I don't consider myself a beotch.  I am actually a pretty nice person.  But I am not a doormat, and I am pretty opinionated.  Ican be called stubborn too.  But I really dislike bullies.  And I really dislike people who think by name calling and trash talking that they can belittle or humilate me.  

BTW, do you attempt to degrade me because I am a woman who disagrees with you or because I am an American citizen on equal footing with a varied opinion?  :shrug:


----------



## nomoney

do y'all know that a baby panda is the same size as a stick of butter?


----------



## workin hard

I have one and I love it


----------



## RoseRed

Do green M&M's nreally make one horney?


----------



## nomoney

workin hard said:
			
		

> I have one and I love it


A stick of butter or a baby panda


----------



## geminigrl

nomoney said:
			
		

> A stick of butter or a baby panda


 
green M&M's :shrug:


----------



## terbear1225

gumbo said:
			
		

> Oh and womens hormonal changes don't ever make them irrational or over emotional
> 
> I'm sending someone over to pick you up.
> They will be driving




no one is denying that hormonal changes can affect a woman's emotions but to assume that any opinion that disagrees with yours MUST be a result of hormones is purely sexist and disrespectful.


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> So why am I a "beotch"?!   Because I hold a different opinion?  Because I consider yours' one that represses females?  Because I stand up for myself?   Or because I have tattoos?
> 
> Well, I don't consider myself a beotch.  I am actually a pretty nice person.  But I am not a doormat, and I am pretty opinionated.  Ican be called stubborn too.  But I really dislike bullies.  And I really dislike people who think by name calling and trash talking that they can belittle or humilate me.
> 
> BTW, do you attempt to degrade me because I am a woman who disagrees with you or because I am an American citizen on equal footing with a varied opinion?  :shrug:


Probably because yet once more you have shown to be inconsiderate.
I am entitled to feel about this subject how I feel without you drawing conclusions and making assumptions about how I feel.
You clearly insulted me by being insulted ,so there !


----------



## gumbo

terbear1225 said:
			
		

> no one is denying that hormonal changes can affect a woman's emotions but to assume that any opinion that disagrees with yours MUST be a result of hormones is purely sexist and disrespectful.


It was a joke, Retard! and I'm glad your offended  
Now go away before I decide to pummel you with red stuff


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Do green M&M's nreally make one horney?


Experiment time


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> Experiment time


Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## migtig

gumbo said:
			
		

> Probably because yet once more you have shown to be inconsiderate.
> I am entitled to feel about this subject how I feel without you drawing conclusions and making assumptions about how I feel.
> You clearly insulted me by being insulted ,so there !


OH I think I see, let me paraphrase:

You think women who have tattoos are either cheap or freaks.  Since I feel that this is a stone age male chauvinist remark, and call you on it, I must be menstrating or a beotch or both.  Thereby, with you name calling and insulting me for daring to hold a differing opinion as a female, then I am inconsiderate and have insulted you. (And for terbear calling you on the menstrating comment - the best policy must be to threaten him/her with red karma).    However, if I had been a man, I wouldn't have been menstrating nor a beotch, I would have simply been a man who likes freaks.  

I get it.  I appreciate the male posturing for what it is.


----------



## Toxick

gumbo said:
			
		

> Further more if my feelings of a subject offend you then this would make you the bigot not I, for the world does not revolve around you and your feelings only.



This is probably the worst argument I've ever seen.


You *do* know what a bigot is, correct? 

Taking your statement above, and carrying it to the logical extreme, any black, jew or Catholic who says they are offended by the Klan's principals is a bigot.






			
				gumbo said:
			
		

> Where in the hell did I say trashy and where in the hell was I directing this thread toward's you




Being a public forum, I would say that it was pretty pointedly directed at any woman with a tattoo, or any man dating or married to a woman with a tattoo.


Are you saying it wasn't?

Consider the following poll: 
*Bulgarians are big stupid foreign retards. True or False*

Who do you think that's directed towards?






			
				gumbo said:
			
		

> The word cheap does not mean trash?
> A Neon looks cheap next to a BMW , does this mean a Neon is trash




Correction: *THIS* is the worst argument I've ever seen.

Lame, lame, lame, lame, lame. Are you SERIOUSLY trying to say that by "Cheap" you meant.... inexpensive? Or anything OTHER than trashy?



Do you have so little respect for the intelligence of the people in this forum?





			
				gumbo said:
			
		

> Somebody is flowing heavily today



Look in a mirror, Sparky.


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Let me know how it turns out.


It does not.


----------



## terbear1225

gumbo said:
			
		

> It was a joke, Retard! and I'm glad your offended
> Now go away before I decide to pummel you with red stuff




sheesh, and I thought DoWhat was the most obnoxious person on here!


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:
			
		

> It does not.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## otter

terbear1225 said:
			
		

> sheesh, and I thought DoWhat was the most obnoxious person on here!



Mr Congeniality?? Say it ain't so..


----------



## sweetpea

Oh Gumbo...I guess you see your baby sis as cheap looking.... j/k

I'm not sure which one I should choose...but I do know that I don't like a lot of tats on anybody and it looks worse on women...IMO.
I didn't get mine till I was 32. I had mine put on my ankle...I love it but I wish I had chose a different location for it. It looks like screamin' sheot when I have to wear a nice business suit for work.


----------



## Tigerlily

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Oh Gumbo...I guess you see your baby sis as cheap looking.... j/k
> 
> I'm not sure which one I should choose...but I do know that I don't like a lot of tats on anybody and it looks worse on women...IMO.
> I didn't get mine till I was 32. I had mine put on my ankle...I love it but I wish I had chose a different location for it. It looks like screamin' sheot when I have to wear a nice business suit for work.




I have to agree. I have only one on my ankle and I love it but when wearing a dress, capris or shorts it sticks out like a sore thumb and detracts from a professional appearance in the workplace. In retrospect I should have chosen another location that is less visible.


----------



## kingvjack

As fun as its been to read...
Who gives a shat this day and age what a woman puts on her body?
Self expression is what the century is all about and if ya don't like it just keep your opinion to yourself. 


I think you all are friggin retarded.


----------



## Jameo

kingvjack said:
			
		

> As fun as its been to read...
> Who gives a shat this day and age what a woman puts on her body?
> Self expression is what the century is all about and if ya don't like it just keep your opinion to yourself.
> 
> 
> I think you all are friggin retarded.



 I could give to shiat about what any of u or any senators or even my grandmother thinks about my tats or piercings


----------



## kingvjack

Jameo said:
			
		

> I could give to shiat about what any of u or any senators or even my grandmother thinks about my tats or piercings


Oh Piercings......
Thats a whole different topic all together... 
Pretty young girls such as yourself shouldn't do such things...


----------



## Jameo

kingvjack said:
			
		

> Oh Piercings......
> Thats a whole different topic all together...
> Pretty young girls such as yourself shouldn't do such things...



U don't even have to worry about seeing my piercings


----------



## Toxick

kingvjack said:
			
		

> Oh Piercings......
> Thats a whole different topic all together...




I remember one time when I was doing the old freaky-deaky and my Prince Albert came out.



I thought the screaming was because I was doing something right.




Poor thing looked like it went through a blender when I finally stopped.


----------



## BuddyLee

Tasteful tattoo's.


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> OH I think I see, let me paraphrase:
> 
> You think women who have tattoos are either cheap or freaks.  Since I feel that this is a stone age male chauvinist remark, and call you on it, I must be menstrating or a beotch or both.  Thereby, with you name calling and insulting me for daring to hold a differing opinion as a female, then I am inconsiderate and have insulted you. (And for terbear calling you on the menstrating comment - the best policy must be to threaten him/her with red karma).    However, if I had been a man, I wouldn't have been menstrating nor a beotch, I would have simply been a man who likes freaks.
> 
> I get it.  I appreciate the male posturing for what it is.


Stop twisting sheot
See top of poll  LOOKS CHEAP

Here is another Male chauvinist remark... I think yellow on cars looks cheap.
  So   I hope you also have a yellow car


----------



## Nickel

My boss's cutey patooty daughter has a tatoo, and piercings, _and_ a yellow car, and I'd never call her trashy or cheap in a million years.


----------



## sweetpea

migtig said:
			
		

> I have NEVER had anyone of them call me cheap and trashy TYVM.
> 
> I have two tats in places that you can see, ONLY if I choose to allow you to see them.


I think you took this waaaaaaaay too personal. While doing so you have missed where Gumbo has clarified what he meant by the tats on women.





			
				gumbo said:
			
		

> I am not talking about little tattoos of a butterfly or a little heart with your child's name .
> I m' talking about women sporting big Tattoos on their arms like a man , tattoos on their necks like a prison tug or some many little ones that there isn't an area 12 inches before their is another one.


It doesn't sound to me like you fall into that category.


----------



## Christy

I have a tattoo that I plan on having lasered off in the near future.  I have nothing against tattoo's, I'm just over the whole tattoo thing. :shrug:


----------



## gumbo

Toxick said:
			
		

> Correction: *THIS* is the worst argument I've ever seen.
> 
> Lame, lame, lame, lame, lame. Are you SERIOUSLY trying to say that by "Cheap" you meant.... inexpensive? Or anything OTHER than trashy?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have so little respect for the intelligence of the people in this forum?.



Dear #### Stain..
I hope to he11 your not referring to yourself as intelligent or referring to respecting an idiot like yourself or that of a MPD that can't tell   from a hole in the floor.

Being cheap and looking Cheap are two different subjects.
So look again. The top poll says Looks cheap, key word being *Looks*
So for those of you that have your azz's on your backs because you can't read or can't except someones opinion that differs from your own then kiss mine  
BTW look up the word Bigot for yourself.

Signed Archie Bunker


----------



## Nickel

Gumbo,
Please refrain from being outwardly vulgar, as I would be sad if this were moved to the private forums, and I would then have to create my own drama for entertainment.
Thank you,
Five Cents


----------



## Kain99

I'm dieing here!  

Great Post Gumbo!  Anything that gets the feathers ruffled is AWESOME!


----------



## Kizzy




----------



## BuddyLee

*Dear...*

Christy, Nickel, Dems, Morgan, Migtig, Ftts, TIGERLILY, Sweetpea, Jameo, and any other dame I missed; you all *looks* cheap as stated by Gumbo 7/18/05.


----------



## SmallTown

it does look cheap. that is what makes it sexy


----------



## gumbo

Nickel said:
			
		

> Gumbo,
> Please refrain from being outwardly vulgar, as I would be sad if this were moved to the private forums, and I would then have to create my own drama for entertainment.
> Thank you,
> Five Cents


Sorry , Your right I just get mad when people twist things into something they are not.
If they don't like the poll then they sould just start a new one  

Mean while you know me   I'm gonna stir the stink out of it


----------



## gumbo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Christy, Nickel, Dems, Morgan, Migtig, Ftts, TIGERLILY, Sweetpea, Jameo, and any other dame I missed; you all *looks* cheap as stated by Gumbo 7/18/05.


I can stir this up by myself TYVM


----------



## Nickel

gumbo said:
			
		

> Sorry , Your right I just get mad when people twist things into something they are not.
> If they don't like the pole then they sould just start a new one
> 
> Mean while you know me   I'm gonna stir the stink out of it


 Stir nicely please, my $19.99 depends on it.


----------



## Oz

gumbo said:
			
		

> See top of pole


----------



## SmallTown

Oz said:
			
		

>


that would be a painful tattoo


----------



## Nickel

Oz said:
			
		

>


You know, pole.  See the top?  It's pretty, huh?
<img src="http://www.rosiespitutorials.com/piimages4/maypmain.jpg">.


----------



## gumbo

Oz said:
			
		

>


I spelled it that way just for your amusement


----------



## sweetpea

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Christy, Nickel, Dems, Morgan, Migtig, Ftts, TIGERLILY, Sweetpea, Jameo, and any other dame I missed; you all *looks* cheap as stated by Gumbo 7/18/05.


I knew it, I just knew it! Why didn't anyone ever tell me???


----------



## Toxick

gumbo said:
			
		

> I hope to he11 your not referring to yourself as intelligent or referring to respecting an idiot like yourself or that of a MPD that can't tell   from a hole in the floor.




You're right. *I* wouldn't know sarcasm if it bit my on the rear-end.





			
				gumbo said:
			
		

> Being cheap and looking Cheap are two different subjects.[/b]




Don't be dense.


Being cheap vs. looking cheap was not the point.

Looking "cheap" vs. looking "trashy" was.

You implied that by "cheap" you meant something less insulting than "trashy". I didn't buy that then, and I'm not buying that now.





			
				gumbo said:
			
		

> So look again. The top poll says Looks cheap, key word being *Looks*



Bullshit.

Your "Looks" argument is sheer pedantry, and a cheap diversion.



Now, to more clearly express my point from before, since you've obviously missed (or more likely, ignored) it: if you can't tell what sort of an effect your words are going to have on people, that is *your* problem, not the problem of the people who read a pisspoor attitude into the pisspoor words you wrote. 


And your words made you look like an intolerant horse's ass.


----------



## MLE

I wasn't able to pick a poll choice, because none of them fit my opinion.  I love my tatoo, but it has meaning to me (most tatoo'd people will tell you this though), it is not just a 'thing to do'.  I was also careful to place it somewhere most people will never see it (it is for me more than 'them'), and yet, when I want it to be seen, it is not publicly (and I stress 'publicly' only because it seems to be the majority 'social' opinion) heinous (like a giant flaming wanker with a sword through it dripping blood or anything).
I don't think there is anything wrong with anyone wanting a tatoo- even the type I just described, and with regards to those who find them offensive, I am sure that the tatoo'd person would tell you that is fine- they aren't concerned about that.  Those who like them, hang out with those who have them and vice versa.  I would like to stress that I thought seriously for YEARS before taking the plunge because I saw how people were initially treated who had them.  I have come to learn that tatoos, though not as mischaracterizing as they used to be, are still not the social norm- and no matter how much it 'isn't fair', people will judge you by the first impression they have, and unfortunately tatoos are one of those things that people use to make those first impressions - right or wrong.  Example:  I knew a guy who was a fantastic, professional chef.  Problem was, he also loved his very hard 'won', Japanese inked tatoos- which were ALL over his torso.  He 'collected' them.  He had the most incredible fish and dragons everywhere, in phenomenal colors.  He wore long sleeve shirts, buttoned up to his neck, even in the summer because no matter how good he was, people just naturally freaked when they saw him arranging their food.  It is just the way it is (again- right or wrong, 'they' are the majority holders of the 'socially' respectable, who make the 'rules' about this stuff)- and if that doesn't bother you, great!  But if it may someday bother you, or you are going to get violently defensive about the 'whatever' on your bicep every time someone gives you 'that look' (you all know what I am talking about) you should really think about what, where, and why you are getting one- making a statement is great if you understand not everyone will agree with you, but getting stupid about it because you think everyone else's opinion is wrong is just as bad as the church lady who doesn't even know you and yet tells you that you are going to hell for it.
Sooo to answer the poll the long way around...my opinion isn't the one that really matters.  How does the woman feel about her tatoos?  Does she think they make her look good?  I can guarantee that someone agrees with that and finds her attractive.  I don't think it is important to force people into the 'socially appropriate' mold if they don't want to go.  If everyone were the same, the world would be an exceptionally boring place.  Look at the fun conversation this particular thread has lent itself to!  People love to talk about the unusual or offensive or strange and intriguing...its human nature.


----------



## Oz

Toxick said:
			
		

> Bullshit.



I don't know why that doesn't come out as ########.


----------



## TWLs wife

I have a Tigger Tattoo on my ankle.  I like my tattoo & I want one or two more.  I want to get a tattoo w/  my kids names on it.


----------



## SmallTown

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> I want to get a tattoo w/ my kids names on it.


Won't you have a lot of explaining to do when the kid changes his name?


----------



## TWLs wife

SmallTown said:
			
		

> Won't you have a lot of explaining to do when the kid changes his name?


That won't happen. We gave our kids the names we did,  because of us loving them & they'll know that!!


----------



## SmallTown

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> That won't happen. We gave our kids the names we did, because of us loving them & they'll know that!!


I see.


----------



## CityGrl

SmallTown said:
			
		

> I see.


----------



## gumbo

Toxick said:
			
		

> You're right. *I* wouldn't know sarcasm if it bit my on the rear-end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be dense.
> 
> 
> Being cheap vs. looking cheap was not the point.
> 
> Looking "cheap" vs. looking "trashy" was.
> 
> You implied that by "cheap" you meant something less insulting than "trashy". I didn't buy that then, and I'm not buying that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Your "Looks" argument is sheer pedantry, and a cheap diversion.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, to more clearly express my point from before, since you've obviously missed (or more likely, ignored) it: if you can't tell what sort of an effect your words are going to have on people, that is *your* problem, not the problem of the people who read a pisspoor attitude into the pisspoor words you wrote.
> 
> 
> And your words made you look like an intolerant horse's ass.



You and a few others seem to over look the obvious that this is posted in a public forum and is a poll for the public.

If the public can not see the tattoos unless someone wishes them to be seen or they are small dainty ones that the public doesn't notice , then how can the public even notice that they look cheap ?
So it's only obvious of what I am referring too by this thread (unless your a moron).
Or your narrow minded ?
To further clarify this I made post 37. 

This blows your pisspoor theory back into the toilet along with your head.

As for your other accusations , if I meant trashy I would have used the words Trashy, Ho, Bimbo or even Slut. So by reading what I have to say so far you can see I have no problem being harsh, rude or obnoxious.

This blows your bullshit theory back into the toilet along with your head.

Now that your head has been cleansed with nice clean toilet water , you might be able to be enlighten on the argument of Migtig and myself , the one that you her knight and shinning sheot for brains decided to step into.

First off Mig read down to post 30 where her dear friend uses the word Trashy and takes the thread out of context,  if she would have read down 7 more posts she would have seen the clarification. 
But noooo she posts with her ass up on her back calling me narrow minded on post 45,  because she seen her friends post and with out noticing the Obvious as in the second paragraph stated in this post to you.
Further more she states that her tattoos are not seen , but yet is offended  Why ? She must be narrow minded, because she over looked the Obvious she over looked post 37 (clarifying  the subject) and put the words trash used by her friend in my mouth , hence comes the word *bigot* and inconsiderate , not to mention some other inconsiderate incident that ruined my Sat evening and her not having the common courtesy to formally apologize, after the weekend.! 
I'm too drunk phone call  at the last moment is not an apology for ruining someones evening.  
Not that its any of your business , but your real slow at reading between lines.

So yes my Idiot friend you stepped into the big worm can of animosity.  


BTW what prompted my thread ,were two young ladies with tattoos on their arms and necks walking into my office wanting a estimate , so feel free to twist what words around you like.

EXCUSE ME  ! NOW WHO IS THE HORSE'S ASS


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

*JMO.. but you can ... KMA*

Here's to trashy.  

At least I'm having fun.


----------



## Charles

Cheap and trashy


----------



## morganj614

I like 'em sweet, I like 'em with a heart of gold.
Yeah an' I like 'em brassy, I like 'em brazen and bold.
Well, they say that opposites attract, well, I don't agree
I want a woman just as tacky as me.
Yeah, I like my women just a little on the trashy side.

Yeah, an' I like my women just a little on the trashy side,
When they wear their clothes too tight and their hair is dyed.
Too much lipstick an' er too much rouge,
Gets me excited, leaves me feeling confused.
An' I like my women just a little on the trashy side.


----------



## CMC122

arbyflashbacks:


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> arbyflashbacks:


  he's missed isn't he!


----------



## Sensuous

I've never understood why a beatiful woman would won't to destory her delicate body with tattoos and piercings, to me that is just discusting.


----------



## migtig

Sensuous said:
			
		

> I've never understood why a BEAUTIFUL woman would WANT to DESTROY her delicate body with tattoos and piercings, to me that is just DISGUSTING.


Her line of reasoning probably requires intelligence which you do not have.  :shrug:  But in truth, you said it, it is HER body.  

And Gumbo darling, if you are ticked that I hang out with my friends getting drunk instead of with you, you should have either 1) come and get me like a real man or 2) accept it and move on. At least I gave you a call.  I have walked away from better men on a daily basis and have had much much better men come pick me up when I am too drunk to drive.   

My offense is with your choice of wording - "CHEAP" and "FREAK" in the poll selection.
Example:
Cheap means inexpensive.  Nope, my tattoos were not what one would call inexpensive.  Cheap also means of low quality or inferior.  Nahh, my inkwork looks really good.  Cheap also means vulgar.  Gee.  Vulgar huh?  Yep.  I am offended by the insinuation that a woman is vulgar just because she has tattoos.  

And when I brought up my opinion with your poll selections and commentary, you proceded to imply I must be menstrating (last week baby) and call me a beotch.  Yep real mature adult like responses to a different opinion than your own.    

But now I know all this macho ego driven persona is because you are insecure in your manhood, and a woman whom you have never met and spoke to twice on the phone destroyed your fragile male psyche.


----------



## Wickedwrench

This thread shows me that there is no love here anymore.


----------



## Kizzy

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> This thread shows me that there is no love here anymore.




I still  you :shrug:


----------



## Wickedwrench

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I still  you :shrug:


I never had a doubt.


----------



## Pete

uh o


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:
			
		

> uh o



Well, it could be a good thing.  The thread could get yanked.


----------



## gooch

Why's everyone got to be using da name calling.  Let's all just hug and get along


----------



## morganj614

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Christy, Nickel, Dems, *Morgan*, Migtig, Ftts, TIGERLILY, Sweetpea, Jameo, and any other dame I missed; you all *looks* cheap as stated by Gumbo 7/18/05.



See if I ever flash you again as you drive by


----------



## Oz

There's so much more to chicks than tatoo's and piercings. I wish the human mind were so simple that we could tell a person's character based on those two things. Everyone needs to chill. 

If I meet someone who has either, I wouldn't judge them based on that. If I like them, then the piercings and tatoos are just part of their history that made them the person I like today. Much like their other past experiences. If she's a good mom, and she has a tatoo, so what? 

Whether or not I choose to have one myself doesn't reflect what I think about another person. Friends come in many different sizes, shapes, and choices. 

I'll take a women with loyalty, dedication, integrity, a tatoo, and a pierced tongue over one without who avoids responsibility, every trip of the train...

Bad poll Gumbo!


----------



## Wickedwrench

morganj614 said:
			
		

> See if I ever flash you again as you drive by


You do that?


----------



## migtig

cattitude said:
			
		

> Well, it could be a good thing.  The thread could get yanked.


Why?  It's the most entertainment I have had on here since the forums became a kinder and gentler place.  I haven't given anybody red karma for any of their posts.  For a while, it actually was nice to see a difference in opinion that had nothing to do with religion.  :shrug:


----------



## Kizzy

kingvjack said:
			
		

> I wish mainman and that woosh of his were here!!!!




I thought it couldn't be offensive if it was spelled with a K and not a C or something like that.  

And is it still offensive when somebody calls you one on the Internet?  :shrug:


Oh hell - who cares.


----------



## morganj614

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> You do that?


----------



## jwwb2000

:FART:  Too much beer, wings and onion rings last night


----------



## Sensuous

migtig said:
			
		

>



It was just a question.  Mind you, I did not call you one.  But you stike me as the type that would get a spun up over something like that


----------



## Wickedwrench

migtig said:
			
		

> Why? It's the most entertainment I have had on here since the forums became a kinder and gentler place. I haven't given anybody red karma for any of their posts. For a while, it actually was nice to see a difference in opinion that had nothing to do with religion. :shrug:


Does Mig's tatoo make anyone else want to stand at attention and salute?:shrug:


----------



## kingvjack

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I thought it couldn't be offensive if it was spelled with a K and not a C or something like that.
> 
> And is it still offensive when somebody calls you one on the Internet?  :shrug:
> 
> 
> Oh hell - who cares.


It's nice to see someone else try and take off with some off the wall shiat every once in a while....



But your right... Who cares.?


----------



## Jameo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> :FART:  Too much beer, wings and onion rings last night



I must be immune to the onion rings, no stinky onion farts today


----------



## Kizzy

kingvjack said:
			
		

> It's nice to see someone else try and take off with some off the wall shiat every once in a while....
> 
> 
> 
> But your right... Who cares.?




 

 

And WW  Not me because I'm not gay.  

BTW jwwb   those videos are so ghetto


----------



## migtig

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> Does Mig's tatoo make anyone else want to stand at attention and salute?:shrug:


----------



## Kizzy

Jameo said:
			
		

> I must be immune to the onion rings, no stinky onion farts today




Why the next day?    I toot all the way home from that place.


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> I must be immune to the onion rings, no stinky onion farts today



Must be the full moon in our near future


----------



## jwwb2000

Kizzy said:
			
		

> And WW  Not me because I'm not gay.
> 
> BTW jwwb   those videos are so ghetto



What did you expect 

And WW~~~she is a closet gay


----------



## Wickedwrench

Jameo said:
			
		

> I must be immune to the onion rings, no stinky onion farts today


 Thanks for the tidbit


----------



## gooch

Onion rings be da one ding dat make me beez alls funktified.....I's beez hatin me fer da smell


----------



## morganj614

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Must be the full moon in our near future



Is BG at it again?


----------



## jwwb2000

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Is BG at it again?


----------



## vraiblonde

Okay, thread's back open.


Goodbye to Sensuous and let's try to have more civil disagreements, shall we?


----------



## kingvjack

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Okay, thread's back open.
> 
> 
> Goodbye to Sensuous and let's try to have more civil disagreements, shall we?


Vrai,
Your so hot when you take charge....
-me


----------



## DoWhat

terbear1225 said:
			
		

> sheesh, and I thought DoWhat was the most obnoxious person on here!


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:
			
		

>


 I love this smilie...


----------



## Toxick

gumbo said:
			
		

> EXCUSE ME  ! NOW WHO IS THE HORSE'S ASS



Shall we take a poll and find out?




I have no desire to argue pedantic minutae with you - and that's all your arguments are. I don't have the time or inclination to go over every single assinine bullet item in your post and try to turn it around on you, although doing so wouldn't be that difficult. It would also be pointless, because you'd just do the same, but with a lot more name-calling.

I had a point. I spoke my peace. You're choosing to ignore it. That's fine, but I have no further use for you.


Enjoy your ignorance. I hear it's quite blissful.


----------



## Wickedwrench

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> What did you expect
> 
> And WW~~~she is a closet gay


 You say?


----------



## Oz

Toxick said:
			
		

> pedantic minutae




 Good phrase!   Not sure that it would apply to this thread, especially when calling someone assinine, but good word anyway!  It would also help your case if you spelled minutia/minutiae correctly...   

pe·dan·tic   adj.   Characterized by a narrow, often ostentatious concern for book learning and formal rules: a pedantic attention to details.

mi·nu·ti·a n. pl. mi·nu·ti·ae   A small or trivial detail: “the minutiae of experimental and mathematical procedure”


----------



## gumbo

Oz said:
			
		

> There's so much more to chicks than tatoo's and piercings. I wish the human mind were so simple that we could tell a person's character based on those two things. Everyone needs to chill.
> 
> If I meet someone who has either, I wouldn't judge them based on that. If I like them, then the piercings and tatoos are just part of their history that made them the person I like today. Much like their other past experiences. If she's a good mom, and she has a tatoo, so what?
> 
> Whether or not I choose to have one myself doesn't reflect what I think about another person. Friends come in many different sizes, shapes, and choices.
> 
> I'll take a women with loyalty, dedication, integrity, a tatoo, and a pierced tongue over one without who avoids responsibility, every trip of the train...
> 
> Bad poll Gumbo!


 Now your thinking with the little head.


----------



## Toxick

Oz said:
			
		

> Good phrase!   Not sure that it would apply to this thread, especially when calling someone assinine, but good word anyway!  It would also help your case if you spelled minutia/minutiae correctly...
> 
> pe·dan·tic   adj.   Characterized by a narrow, often ostentatious concern for book learning and formal rules: a pedantic attention to details.
> 
> mi·nu·ti·a n. pl. mi·nu·ti·ae   A small or trivial detail: “the minutiae of experimental and mathematical procedure”






Pardon me, but I believe you left your microscope in my rectum when you were analyzing my post.


I already dislodged your spelunker's helmet, and you can pick it up at the SOMD.com lost and found.


Yer welcome.


----------



## Oz

Toxick said:
			
		

> Pardon me, but I believe you left your microscope in my rectum when you were analyzing my post.




Guess you should quit talking out of yer azz then...


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

I'm taking my trashy tattoos down to St. George's Island for a little while. Damn, I'm bored...


----------



## migtig

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> I'm taking my trashy tattoos down to St. George's Island for a little while. Damn, I'm bored...


Ya working all week?    I think you are sexy


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Nope I'm off for the next three days!! WHOOOHOOO!!  Just me, a book and a case of wine ( or whiskey).. I"m going to do YOGA out side nekkid at 3 am~~!!  But I'm bored just now, so I"m going down to the water to get wet.

You are the sexiest evil twin I have ever had... I had the others committed. 

BTW, remember that really tall gut from , he showed up at  and wouldn't friggin' leave all evening.. Shelly had to sneak out, and I told them I had to work too late... EWW!!


----------



## vraiblonde

And I even came in here and cleaned up the naughty word posts!  Didn't occur to me to read the rest of it.


----------



## HollowSoul




----------



## migtig

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> BTW, remember that really tall gut from , he showed up at  and wouldn't friggin' leave all evening.. Shelly had to sneak out, and I told them I had to work too late... EWW!!


That's cause I gave them directions to where ya'll would be, not where I would.    But S* gave 'em directions there too.  :shrug:


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

She was so drunk.. The really ugly one said that she did something to him by the pool tables.. She freaked out for about half an hour and then he said he was joking.. After that, she wasn't even nice to them anymore. 

She's sneaking in here now....SHHHH!


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

BTW, they know where you are.....

:


----------



## migtig

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> She was so drunk.. The really ugly one said that she did something to him by the pool tables.. She freaked out for about half an hour and then he said he was joking.. After that, she wasn't even nice to them anymore.
> 
> She's sneaking in here now....SHHHH!


  She should have gone "home" with us.     That one was so tall he skared me, especially when we were dancing.    Glad ya handled everything.


----------



## migtig

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> BTW, they know where you are.....
> 
> :


   Oh no say it ain't so....lurch is too big a boy for my midget self.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

migtig said:
			
		

> She should have gone "home" with us.  That one was so tall he skared me, especially when we were dancing.  Glad ya handled everything.


"home"..  Speaking of... *S* asked if you have talked to him again..





			
				migtig said:
			
		

> Oh no say it ain't so....lurch is too big a boy for my midget self.[QUOTE/]<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
> 
> LURCH!!! That boy had some gnarly teeth too. EWWW! My oral fixation would not have let me get past that.You know I loooove a tall man. But he has to have clean looking teeth.
> If he shows back up at m place, I'm driving him to you.:


----------



## morganj614

*Miami Ink...*

*Is on TLC at 10 p.m. tonight*
I am looking at Celtic knots and it reminded me


----------



## jwwb2000

morganj614 said:
			
		

> *Is on TLC at 10 p.m. tonight*
> I am looking at Celtic knots and it reminded me



Caught part of the show last week.

I have a reverse celtic knotwork tat.


----------



## morganj614

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Caught part of the show last week.
> 
> I have a reverse celtic knotwork tat.



I have one I designed on my back but am looking for another...


----------



## SamSpade

I like what Vince Vaughn says in Wedding Crashers, regarding a women's lower-back tattoo...


"Might as well be a bull's eye"


----------



## TWLs wife

*For your info.....*

I got my tattoo when I was younger & not a parent.


----------



## Jameo

Guess she told ya'll huh?


----------



## workin hard

I have one and am considering another one but don't know where I want to put it.


----------



## Jameo

workin hard said:
			
		

> I have one and am considering another one but don't know where I want to put it.



Hurry up and get it before you have kids!   Then you won't be white trash and all that other good stuff


----------



## Short_Cake

Jameo said:
			
		

> Guess she told ya'll huh?


----------



## kelly1

I want one, but can't decide what. I think I know where, but maybe not.
Maybe I'm not ready.


----------



## workin hard

Jameo said:
			
		

> Hurry up and get it before you have kids!   Then you won't be white trash and all that other good stuff



But I wanna be white trash and all :sad:

Thats why I'm gonna get it on my arm


----------



## Jameo

workin hard said:
			
		

> But I wanna be white trash and all :sad:
> 
> Thats why I'm gonna get it on my arm



Sweet!!  You gonna look so damn hot!  So you thinking 1/2 or full sleeve?


----------



## gooch

Jameo said:
			
		

> Sweet!!  You gonna look so damn hot!  So you thinking 1/2 or full sleeve?



I wanna be your Super G


----------



## Toxick

So this guy is getting married to his gal Wendy, and in anticipation of the wedding in the heat of the moment, he gets "WENDY" tattooed on his tallywacker.

Except when it's soft, all you can see is "WY"

So the get married, and on their honeymoon to Jamaica, she sees it, and is delighted.


Later, they're sitting out on the nude beach and a big Jamaican guy walks by, and the dude couldn't help but notice the Jamaican had a "WY" tattooed on his tallywacker as well.

So he waves the Jamaican over, and says, "Hey! My wife's name is Wendy too", and proudly stretches out his flaccid member to expose the entire word "Wendy".



At which point the other guy stretches his out to read "WELCOME TO JAMAICA, MON! HAVE A NICE DAY"


----------



## sweetpea

Jameo said:
			
		

> Hurry up and get it before you have kids!  Then you won't be white trash and all that other good stuff


So I am bonafide white trash since I got mine after I had the lil one. 

Coooooooooooool!


----------



## flowerchild

Tats are trashy if they're of dumb crap like roses and butterflies. If you get something really deep and intellectual, like Harry Potter, that expresses who you are, they're very classy.


----------



## workin hard

Jameo said:
			
		

> Sweet!! You gonna look so damn hot! So you thinking 1/2 or full sleeve?


Full sleeve, both arms...never have to worry about a tan again :shrug:


----------



## jaie

I have three tats and I will most likely get more. I think that in the right spot they look good.


----------



## mAlice

flowerchild said:
			
		

> something really deep and intellectual, like Harry Potter, that expresses who you are



  deep and intellectual, Harry Potter?   

a tat of Harry Potter expresses who you are?


----------



## Short_Cake

jaie said:
			
		

> I have three tats and I will most likely get more. I think that in the right spot they look good.


----------



## morganj614

Right now I am looking for a tribal V to end in a tear drop for my cleavage..I can't find exactly the tribal I want


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Right now I am looking for a tribal V to end in a tear drop for my cleavage..I can't find exactly the tribal I want


As in *VV*???


----------



## morganj614

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> As in *VV*???



If I had 2 cleavages


----------



## virgovictoria

morganj614 said:
			
		

> If I had 2 cleavages


----------



## Jameo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Right now I am looking for a tribal V to end in a tear drop for my cleavage..I can't find exactly the tribal I want



I think I'm gonna get a huge set of angel wings tatted across my back


----------



## mAlice

morganj614 said:
			
		

> If I had 2 cleavages



Like the chick on Mars in Total Recall.


----------



## morganj614

elaine said:
			
		

> Like the chick on Mars in Total Recall.



Never saw it.


----------



## flowerchild

elaine said:
			
		

> deep and intellectual, Harry Potter?
> 
> a tat of Harry Potter expresses who you are?



Duh! Harry is symbolic of young people who are unusually gifted and are held back from using their gifts by society.


----------



## mAlice

flowerchild said:
			
		

> Duh! Harry is symbolic of young people who are unusually gifted and are held back from using their gifts by society.





  Is that right?


----------



## jaie

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Right now I am looking for a tribal V to end in a tear drop for my cleavage..I can't find exactly the tribal I want


My first tat was a tribal. I love it. So do the men.


----------



## Daddy_O

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> If a woman wants to have a tattoo then that's her business. Strategically placed ones are a turn on for me but I think some gals overdo it. Too many markings and piercings don't do a thing for me.


----------



## jaie

So someone thinks I'm cheap because I have tattoos. If you saw me you would never know that I have them.


----------



## kwillia

jaie said:
			
		

> So someone thinks I'm cheap because I have tattoos. If you saw me you would never know that I have them.


So if you got it on your azz and your azz goes on for days... did you have to pay extra...


----------



## jaie

kwillia said:
			
		

> So if you got it on your azz and your azz goes on for days... did you have to pay extra...


Yeah I had to pay extra


----------



## kwillia

jaie said:
			
		

> Yeah I had to pay extra


That's only fair...


----------



## otter

jaie said:
			
		

> Yeah I had to pay extra



Have you met DoWhat?


----------



## jaie

kwillia said:
			
		

> That's only fair...


I know. There was some other girl there with no azz and she didn't have to pay extra.


----------



## jaie

otter said:
			
		

> Have you met DoWhat?


umm...no


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> Have you met DoWhat?



I don't think he will share his twinkies.


----------



## jaie

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you got to put his full name and she could only fit "Jr"... It's all good...


  It was a pretty long name to and it's all there


----------



## kwillia

jaie said:
			
		

> I know. There was some other girl there with no azz and she didn't have to pay extra.


Yeah, but you were able to fit "Bucky, Ray, and Shane been here" she could only get "BRS"... it's all good...


----------



## jaie

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I don't think he will share his twinkies.


I like twinkies.


----------



## kwillia

jaie said:
			
		

> It was a pretty long name to and it's all there


I realized that and fixed my quote...


----------



## jaie

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you were able to fit "Bucky, Ray, and Shane been here" she could only get "BRS"... it's all good...


I had Bucky removed.


----------



## kwillia

jaie said:
			
		

> I had Bucky removed.


You go, Gurl!


----------



## RoseRed

jaie said:
			
		

> I like twinkies.


Then you better bring you own when you meet him.


----------



## jaie

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Then you better bring you own when you meet him.


OK thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RoseRed

jaie said:
			
		

> OK thanks for the heads up.


NP.


----------



## Etred101




----------



## Sharon




----------



## RoseRed

Funny!


----------



## Purplefox

I have 4 tats.  They are in places that no one would know that I have them unless I want them to see them.  The first one I got....I had it placed just incase my ex-hubby did what he was threatening to do.  Morbid...but I wanted my family to be able to identify my body.

The others all mean something very personal.  But like I said....if you just looked at me...you'd never know I had them.


----------



## (((echo)))

Jameo said:


> I think I'm gonna get a huge set of angel wings tatted across my back



is it gonna match the butterfly you have that has it's own set of nuts?


----------



## Jameo

(((echo))) said:


> is it gonna match the butterfly you have that has it's own set of nuts?



 Still trying to find a way to incorporate it all


----------



## (((echo)))

Jameo said:


> Still trying to find a way to incorporate it all



oh by the way....i don't like CS3 at all  know of anyone that has elements 2?


----------



## Jameo

(((echo))) said:


> oh by the way....i don't like CS3 at all  know of anyone that has elements 2?



check out some of the online tutorials :shrug: 


 I still have the Elements CD


----------



## (((echo)))

Jameo said:


> check out some of the online tutorials :shrug:
> 
> 
> I still have the Elements CD



I did...and still don't like it


----------



## Jameo

(((echo))) said:


> I did...and still don't like it



Well guess it's a good thing you didn't shell out a few hundred bucks for it then


----------



## (((echo)))

Jameo said:


> Well guess it's a good thing you didn't shell out a few hundred bucks for it then



nope, i found a website for downloading all kinds of stuff (beats the he11 outta limewire)


----------



## Jameo

(((echo))) said:


> nope, i found a website for downloading all kinds of stuff (beats the he11 outta limewire)


----------



## (((echo)))

Jameo said:


>



www.mininova.com


----------



## wantnafemale

I love a woman that has a tattoo above her butt crack, soooo sexxxae ~


----------



## (((echo)))

wantnafemale said:


> I love a woman that has a tattoo above her butt crack, soooo sexxxae ~



you mean like this....

<a href="http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/ii138/Sexy_Tucker/?action=view&current=tattoo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii138/Sexy_Tucker/tattoo.jpg" border="0" alt="tattoo"></a>


----------



## wantnafemale

(((echo))) said:


> you mean like this....
> 
> <a href="http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/ii138/Sexy_Tucker/?action=view&current=tattoo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii138/Sexy_Tucker/tattoo.jpg" border="0" alt="tattoo"></a>



Thats HOT! Even a simple butterfly is off the hook as well.


----------



## (((echo)))

wantnafemale said:


> Thats HOT! Even a simple butterfly is off the hook as well.



i know of a chick that has a butterfly...it even has a set of nuts


----------



## dobeday1

fttrsbeerwench said:


> Is that how you see me? I thought you were very nice when we first met, I woul dnot have guessed you saw me as trashy orcheap. I have five tattoos and plans to get at least one more.
> 
> I wont get them in obvious places, like on my face. I don''t like piercings. I don't even wear my earrings much anymore.
> 
> Tattoos don't make you look trashy.. It's a total package thing..It's how you carry yourself. How you dress. How you let others see you. I would not judge anyone like that.




I absoluetly agree with you. It's NOT the tattoos that make a woman look cheap. It's how the woman acts and presents herself that has the tattoos.
I have (2) tattoos. One on my upper breast, and the other on my right back shoulder. They are both very tasteful. I can show them off if I want to reveal them. Or they stay under my clothing. I have never considered myself to look or be trashy. I own my own business. I try to act and look professional when I'm working. But I have a life other than just my business. I like to have play time too. And if that means showing off my tattoos a bit when I wear halters or what not, then so be it. That's what I love about freedom. It's our choice to express ourselves. Some people love tattoos. They shouldn't be labeled as freaks, or trash, or hoodlems, just because they like to have art on their own bodies.


----------



## toppick08

dobeday1 said:


> I absoluetly agree with you. It's NOT the tattoos that make a woman look cheap. It's how the woman acts and presents herself that has the tattoos.
> I have (2) tattoos. One on my upper breast, and the other on my right back shoulder. They are both very tasteful. I can show them off if I want to reveal them. Or they stay under my clothing. I have never considered myself to look or be trashy. I own my own business. I try to act and look professional when I'm working. But I have a life other than just my business. I like to have play time too. And if that means showing off my tattoos a bit when I wear halters or what not, then so be it. That's what I love about freedom. It's our choice to express ourselves. Some people love tattoos. They shouldn't be labeled as freaks, or trash, or hoodlems, just because they like to have art on their own bodies.



:worthless


----------



## tommyjones

toppick08 said:


> :worthless of the dirty tattooed slooots



:fixed:


----------



## Masey

dobeday1 said:


> I absoluetly agree with you. It's NOT the tattoos that make a woman look cheap. It's how the woman acts and presents herself that has the tattoos.
> I have (2) tattoos. One on my upper breast, and the other on my right back shoulder. *They are both very tasteful*. I can show them off if I want to reveal them. Or they stay under my clothing. I have never considered myself to look or be trashy. I own my own business. I try to act and look professional when I'm working. But I have a life other than just my business. I like to have play time too. And if that means showing off my tattoos a bit when I wear halters or what not, then so be it. That's what I love about freedom. It's our choice to express ourselves. Some people love tattoos. They shouldn't be labeled as freaks, or trash, or hoodlems, just because they like to have art on their own bodies.



I've yet to see a tattoo on a woman that I would consider tasteful.....there're just trashy!  I don't care for tattoos on men either.


----------



## toppick08

tommyjones said:


> :fixed:





you bastage......


----------



## (((echo)))

I cant stand tattoos either, I mean who would do that to their body? It's just disrespectfull to the lord all mighty to deface your flesh.
REPENT SINNER!!!! REPENT!!


----------



## dobeday1

toppick08 said:


> :worthless



LMAO! I hear ya!


----------



## Masey

(((echo))) said:


> I cant stand tattoos either, I mean who would do that to their body? It's just disrespectfull to the lord all mighty to deface your flesh.
> REPENT SINNER!!!! REPENT!!



I merely find them aestically unpleasing...you must really hate them


----------



## (((echo)))

Masey said:


> I merely find them aestically unpleasing...you must really hate them


actually no....i have 5 and a 1/2 sleeve


----------



## dobeday1

Masey said:


> I've yet to see a tattoo on a woman that I would consider tasteful.....there're just trashy!  I don't care for tattoos on men either.



Many women who have tattoos don't look at it in that way. Trashy? Nah! They look at it as art, or an expression of their own self. It's the same with men and tattoos. People express themselves in different ways. Some get tats. Some dye their hair, and go crazy with it. Some get piercings. As long as its not hurting anyone, who cares!!!!!!!


----------



## HouseCat

(((echo))) said:


> I cant stand tattoos either, I mean who would do that to their body? It's just disrespectfull to the lord all mighty to deface your flesh.



People who like tattooes do that to their body. Just as people who like to drink, damage brain cells, and people who like to smoke, blacken their lungs.  

Remember God doesn't weigh sins.  He doesn't frown any more on the lady with a tattoo than he does on the obese, food addict sitting next to each other in church. Or the gossiping, self-righteous busy-body sitting on the front row whose sin is thinking she's better than everybody else.


----------



## gumbo

HouseCat said:


> People who like tattooes do that to their body. Just as people who like to drink, damage brain cells, and people who like to smoke, blacken their lungs.
> 
> Remember God doesn't weigh sins.  He doesn't frown any more on the lady with a tattoo than he does on the obese, food addict sitting next to each other in church. Or the gossiping, self-righteous busy-body sitting on the front row whose sin is thinking she's better than everybody else.



 it wasyou


----------



## Etred101

HouseCat said:


> People who like tattooes do that to their body. Just as people who like to drink, damage brain cells, and people who like to smoke, blacken their lungs....



Ok are we arguin' fur or agi'n em here?


----------



## Kain99

It's 2008 and I hate my tattoo with a passion!   No way in the world, to present myself as a professional woman when I take my shirt off.  Sad....


----------



## dobeday1

HouseCat said:


> People who like tattooes do that to their body. Just as people who like to drink, damage brain cells, and people who like to smoke, blacken their lungs.
> 
> Remember God doesn't weigh sins.  He doesn't frown any more on the lady with a tattoo than he does on the obese, food addict sitting next to each other in church. Or the gossiping, self-righteous busy-body sitting on the front row whose sin is thinking she's better than everybody else.



I like the way that you worded that. Nicely put! You're right!


----------



## thurley42

Kain99 said:


> It's 2008 and I hate my tattoo with a passion!   No way in the world, to present myself as a professional woman when I take my shirt off.  Sad....



I wouldn't worry about that...unless your a stripper or a model, i don't think there is a reason or a way to look professional with your shirt off.....


----------



## Kyle

dobeday1 said:


> ... One on my upper breast, ...


 
In forty some odd years I've seen lots of side-by-sides, but never an over-and-under.


----------



## USWWarrior

Kyle said:


> In forty some odd years I've seen lots of side-by-sides, but never an over-and-under.


----------



## latinamomma

I have 4 tattoos....they all mean something to me.  They are part of WHO I am and WHERE  I came from.  A body is just a canvas for art and a tattoo is just that...art work.  The only thing I have pierced is my ears....don't want anything thing else...it's just not who I am.  A tattoo doesn't mean that a woman is trashy....it's just people who can't look past their noses to see the real person.  And I do have one name on my body...it's my husband's name and I love it! But my favorite one is the one for my father, so, yes tattoos do have meaning to them.  Wasn't too impressed with the survey though.  Sorry.


----------



## wkndbeacher

Kain99 said:


> It's 2008 and I hate my tattoo with a passion!   No way in the world, to present myself as a professional woman when I take my shirt off.  Sad....



Well, Im sure the professional men you deal with have no problems with that.


----------



## thurley42

latinamomma said:


> I have 4 tattoos....they all mean something to me.  They are part of WHO I am and WHERE  I came from.  A body is just a canvas for art and a tattoo is just that...art work.  The only thing I have pierced is my ears....don't want anything thing else...it's just not who I am.  A tattoo doesn't mean that a woman is trashy....it's just people who can't look past their noses to see the real person.  And I do have one name on my body...it's my husband's name and I love it! But my favorite one is the one for my father, so, yes tattoos do have meaning to them.  Wasn't too impressed with the survey though.  Sorry.



It would have been interesting to have an Age Breakdown on the results.  I too was a little suprised by the number of people who think it is trashy, but I think it may be a "sign of the times"  I think younger generations post baby boomers are more accepting and a little more open minded to personal expressions.  Earlier generations associate tattoos with sailors in the PI and that just isn't the case these days.  I am sure some younger people may still find them trashy, but I'm sure the numbers will inversely reflect the opinions from older to younger generations.

Don't get me wrong, I think having a "Budweiser" symbol tattooed on your forearm is on the tacky side, but my feeling is your body is your property and you can do what you want with it.  If i don't agree, screw me, it is not my business.  My personal belief is I love tattoos, i have several, but you would never know it unless you see me at the gym, swimming, or playing sports in the summer where my shirt is off and they are exposed.  I am a professional and work in a professional enviornment so visible tattoos are definatly a faux pas.


----------



## baileydog

Ive always wanted a little tatoo statigically placed somewhere but was always a big chicken sh!t.  Still want one and am still one.  But pet peeve is a tatoo on a womans forarm.  Gross.  What are you , a man.


----------



## Floyd2004

baileydog said:


> Ive always wanted a little tatoo statigically placed somewhere but was always a big chicken sh!t.  Still want one and am still one.  But pet peeve is a tatoo on a womans forarm.  Gross.  What are you , a man.



Same here... I want something good because its going to be there awhile.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

latinamomma said:


> I have 4 tattoos....they all mean something to me.  They are part of WHO I am and WHERE  I came from.  A body is just a canvas for art and a tattoo is just that...art work.  The only thing I have pierced is my ears....don't want anything thing else...it's just not who I am.  A tattoo doesn't mean that a woman is trashy....it's just people who can't look past their noses to see the real person.  And I do have one name on my body...it's my husband's name and I love it! But my favorite one is the one for my father, so, yes tattoos do have meaning to them.  Wasn't too impressed with the survey though.  Sorry.





thats what a tattoo is all about.  To me, it should be an expression of who you are, or have some deep meaning behind it.

Yes, it is tacky when people get stuff like...
well, i'm not going to name anything because I will choose not to offend those who may have made a mistake they regret and chit happens, but it is in the past (unfortunately some things stick with you forever )

ANYWHO.

Huge fan of tattoos IF they are for the right reason, not just a drunken night out where everyone decides to get something permanently inked on their body 

(after saying that though, still haven't found exactly what I'm personally looking for.  I am happy with my body how it is and if I ever feel the desire to put something meaningful on it, I will not feel any regrets for doing it )


----------



## Poohhunny1605

I voted, I am a woman and I just like them!

I have 1 tattoo and plan on getting more.  I have a "tramp stamp", but I've wanted this tattoo since I was 16 and I said to myself, if I still want it by the time I am 20, then I'll get it.  So, one day I walked into the tattoo place and had them draw it up for me and an hour later..*POOF* there was my tatty! Love it too, I can show who I want to, if I want them to, if not, they don't see.

Next tat will be on the top of my foot though, already getting ready for that one.


----------



## toppick08

Poohhunny1605 said:


> I voted, I am a woman and I just like them!
> 
> I have 1 tattoo and plan on getting more.  I have a "tramp stamp", but I've wanted this tattoo since I was 16 and I said to myself, if I still want it by the time I am 20, then I'll get it.  So, one day I walked into the tattoo place and had them draw it up for me and an hour later..*POOF* there was my tatty! Love it too, I can show who I want to, if I want them to, if not, they don't see.
> 
> Next tat will be on the top of my foot though, already getting ready for that one.



Saw a hot redhead yesterday at the voting polls, with 2 small tattoos a top of each ankle.......She was smokin'...very sexy...


----------



## MysticalMom

Kain99 said:


> It's 2008 and I hate my tattoo with a passion!   No way in the world, to present myself as a professional woman *when I take my shirt off. * Sad....





What profession are you in that requires you to take your shirt off? The King wants a job there. 

I like strategically placed, nice, artful, pretty tats. I don't thin women or men look good with ugly tats all over their body.

I have an ugly tattoo of a rose on my upper left arm, no names or anything (Thank the moon) that I got when I was 15 from a boyfriends uncle that just got out of jail.( how smart was that? My mom kicked my ass) I hate it and can't decide whether to have it removed or to cover it with something pretty.

I feel like I always have to keep it covered when we go nice places or in professional situations.

Young and dumb.:shakinghead: And OMG It HURT!!! 

Anyone know anything about tattoo removal?


----------



## thurley42

MysticalMom said:


> What profession are you in that requires you to take your shirt off? The King wants a job there.
> 
> I like strategically placed, nice, artful, pretty tats. I don't thin women or men look good with ugly tats all over their body.
> 
> I have an ugly tattoo of a rose on my upper left arm, no names or anything (Thank the moon) that I got when I was 15 from a boyfriends uncle that just got out of jail.( how smart was that? My mom kicked my ass) I hate it and can't decide whether to have it removed or to cover it with something pretty.
> 
> I feel like I always have to keep it covered when we go nice places or in professional situations.
> 
> Young and dumb.:shakinghead: And OMG It HURT!!!
> 
> Anyone know anything about tattoo removal?



i've read up on it a little and from what i gather it is very expensive and very painful.  You may have to go back several times and the end result is skin that looks very different from the rest of your body.  If you still like tattoos I think it would be more logical to find something you like to cover it up...just MO.


----------



## Ladybug76

thurley42 said:


> i've read up on it a little and from what i gather it is very expensive and very painful. You may have to go back several times and the end result is skin that looks very different from the rest of your body. If you still like tattoos I think it would be more logical to find something you like to cover it up...just MO.


 
The skin doesn't look bad after everything has healed, but the process is very painful and expensive. Hubby had two removed and it was about $250 each time and I think he went at least 6-8 times.


----------



## thurley42

Ladybug76 said:


> The skin doesn't look bad after everything has healed, but the process is very painful and expensive. Hubby had two removed and it was about $250 each time and I think he went at least 6-8 times.



That's good that it doesn't look bad.  I had read an article on CNN.com not too long ago that had said people spent a lot of money had to go back several times, and were unhappy with the results...

2 grand, a lot of pain, and finding the time to go do it sounds like an awful lot of unconvience to get tattoos removed...they must have been god awful.  Ha ha.


----------



## (((echo)))

I like my new one 

<a href="http://s271.photobucket.com/albums/jj146/wisp512/?action=view&current=tattoo.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj146/wisp512/tattoo.jpg" border="0" alt="tattoo"></a>


----------



## toppick08

That is funny.


----------



## USWWarrior

I didn't vote. I think the poll is very one-sided and doesnt provide the choice I would make.

I have 2 tats. One is 27 yrs old and needs a re-color job. The other is new. Both were thought out and didnt happen until I was sure. I love them both and have no regrets at all. 

Tat's and women: The right tat placed properly is nice. The wrong tat and placed on the wrong part of the body is not very attractive to me.

Tat's and men: The right tat placed properly is cool. The wrong tat and placed on the wrong part of the body does not show well in the public eye.

As you can tell, to me, tats are a uni-sex thing. I am not a big believer in the sleeves, neck, etc on men or women. Call me old-fashion if you want, but I just do not think human body was made to be covered completely in ink. But if a woman that I found to be fun around, had a lot in common, etc and she had visible tat's then I would be receptive  because I like her for who she is not what is displayed on her body.


----------



## ImnoMensa

Purplefox said:


> I have 4 tats.  They are in places that no one would know that I have them unless I want them to see them.  The first one I got....I had it placed just incase my ex-hubby did what he was threatening to do.  Morbid...but I wanted my family to be able to identify my body.
> 
> The others all mean something very personal.  But like I said....if you just looked at me...you'd never know I had them.



So you had these tattoos placed in a secret part of your body by some tattooed freak, who normally you wouldnt let get close to that part or even have a peek at the goodies you let him/her fondle while they applied the Tattoo.  LMAO   good move.

Women are given the most beautiful gift God could create for man ,their bodies, and they chose to mutilate it. Its a personal choice of course, just as I personally choose to consider it mutilation.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Etred101

I would consider one in the hopes of shaking the nice guy image in favor of a bad boy image however there are two problems:
1.  What image?  Dont read chinese, dont like trademarks, and was not in the service.
2.   I would be barred from giving blood for a year.  Presently I am a "baby donor" and give blood every 60 days for use by AAMC's pediatric unit.  
Like strategic little ones on wimmins though....


----------



## latinamomma

Whom ever posted this needs to grow up....my husband happens to love my tats...."so you are a dirty skank with a story, who cares"....and just cause I have tats doesn't make me a "dirty skank"....you dumbf**k!


----------



## kjacela

me too love to sniff


----------



## Floyd2004

ImnoMensa said:


> Its a personal choice of course, just as I personally choose to consider it mutilation.



And automatically I assume your of the older generation.
It might not be the case but I cant help but to see an older person saying that.

I know people that think the same but they also understand that its my body and im going to do what I want with it.


----------



## persimmoncf

gumbo said:


> I'm I just old school or what ?
> 
> What happened to women wanting to look pretty , elegant and beautiful.
> 
> Personally I see some very pretty young lady's out there butchering themselves with holes and marking themselves up with Tattoos.
> 
> I have always associated tattoos with Jail Birds , Sailors, Bikers and Carnival Freaks.
> And the thing I hate the most, is when your in the moment of  and
> you read Bob's Babe tattooed on a perfectly good Boob or some ugly azz dragon all wrapped around it.
> 
> I don't even like the tattoo , Property of Gumbo on a womans butt , even though allot of women sport it , I prefer to brand it


I saw a pick-up truck at Mechanicsville WAWA and in the window in large print was "*Tatoos are not for sailors and whores anymore"*


----------



## Ladybug76

persimmoncf said:


> I saw a pick-up truck at Mechanicsville WAWA and in the window in large print was "*Tatoos are not for sailors and whores anymore"*


 
I agree with that. I watched a news story about this sometime last year. Tatoos are becoming much more mainstream in the work place. There are still some people who have hang-ups with them. 

When we were looking at new cars last year, we went to a Volvo dealer in an expensive suburb in Southern California. The sales person looked at my husband's arms before he even made eye contact with us. Then he didn't have time to help us. It was clear to us that he didn't think we were worthy of a Volvo (whatever). I really couldn't believe how stuck-up the whole place was. Needless to say, we went to another dealer and bought the very same car.


----------



## Phina

I only have one small tattoo on my hip, my 18th birthday present. People don't really even notice it in my bathing suit unless I point it out...


----------



## Go G-Men

gumbo said:


> I'm I just old school or what ?
> 
> What happened to women wanting to look pretty , elegant and beautiful.
> 
> Personally I see some very pretty young lady's out there butchering themselves with holes and marking themselves up with Tattoos.
> 
> I have always associated tattoos with Jail Birds , Sailors, Bikers and Carnival Freaks.
> And the thing I hate the most, is when your in the moment of  and
> you read Bob's Babe tattooed on a perfectly good Boob or some ugly azz dragon all wrapped around it.
> 
> I don't even like the tattoo , Property of Gumbo on a womans butt , even though allot of women sport it , I prefer to brand it



Yep...  You are old school..


----------



## mackco79

I think tats on women are HOT The more ink the better I say


----------



## Phina

mackco79 said:


> I think tats on women are HOT The more ink the better I say



Is there a point where it is too much?


----------



## Kyle

Phina said:


> Is there a point where it is too much?


 

Yes. 1


----------



## thurley42

so in sum...

People think that tattoos (2 t's) are trashy, but let that smoke hang out of your mouth because that is classy...

and yet others feel that it's ok to have a tattoo, but it shouldn't include balls hanging off trucks or pictures depicting a girl with her fingers down her boyfriends waistline.


----------



## Toreadoralpha

*I like tattoos on women!*

Nothing says, "I am willing to make a mistake" as much as a tattoo.

And tonight I can be that mistake!


----------



## kris31280

I've got five tattoos.

All are hidden in every day wear... you wouldn't know I had them unless I told you I had them.

Each tattoo means something to me and, years later (the last tattoo I got was in 2006 but prior to that it had been 2002 with the first in 1999) I don't regret a single tattoo and they all still mean something to me.

The only name I have tattooed on my body is my son's name.  I guess if someone has a problem with that, they can take a flying leap because my son is forever.  The ONLY name I'll ever tattoo on me is that of my child/children.


----------



## CraneTaker77

*tats*

I have four tattoos and i can easily hide them. i've gotten them like that on purpose. expect for the one on the upper inside of my arm, and you can only see it when i wear a really short sleve shirt. also i just don't get them to get them. each of mine have some kind of special meaning within them.


----------



## mmaynard

tats r great.  originally, tribes used tattoos to display belief or status.  we know that's not the case with your average inked up american but most of the time, if one decided to get a tat it's because they hold some thought, image, idea close to their heart and it means something to them.  i think it's brave to wear your thoughts.  i have 4 of them and proud of them all as i designed them.  it shows courage and i think they're hot on a guy or girl.


----------



## wishes26

mmaynard said:


> tats r great.  originally, tribes used tattoos to display belief or status.  we know that's not the case with your average inked up american but most of the time, if one decided to get a tat it's because they hold some thought, image, idea close to their heart and it means something to them.  i think it's brave to wear your thoughts.  i have 4 of them and proud of them all as i designed them.  it shows courage and i think they're hot on a guy or girl.



I have six tats and you can only see them if I want you to. All of my tats have meaning. I don't see anything wrong with them. Tats help people express themselves in there own special way


----------



## (((echo)))

i dont like tats...i think they are disgusting


----------



## mackco79

Phina said:


> Is there a point where it is too much?



No not at all but thats just me I have alot of tats and thats just my thing.


----------



## golftitan2330

Gotta love the tramp stamp 

Also, I think the sexiest place for a woman to have a tat is on their ankle.


----------



## toppick08

golftitan2330 said:


> Gotta love the tramp stamp
> 
> Also, I think the sexiest place for a woman to have a tat is on their ankle.


----------



## onebdzee

golftitan2330 said:


> Gotta love the tramp stamp



You know I really hate that effing "term"....it's not a "tramp stamp" it's a TATTOO

I have a tattoo on my lower back and just because I do doesn't make me a tramp....for that matter, I am FAR from even being close to a tramp


----------



## toppick08

onebdzee said:


> You know I really hate that effing "term"....it's not a "tramp stamp" it's a TATTOO
> 
> I have a tattoo on my lower back and just because I do doesn't make me a tramp....for that matter, I am FAR from even being close to a tramp


----------



## harleyrider

okay ladies show your ink


----------



## Doctor

I have seen many. Some should have made her folks roll over in their death beds


----------



## kris31280

harleyrider said:


> okay ladies show your ink



As you wish...


----------



## harleyrider

kris31280 said:


> As you wish...



nice ink


----------



## harleyrider

harleyrider said:


> nice ink



friends back ...


----------



## Radiant1

...


----------



## Radiant1

harleyrider said:


> friends back ...



Was that done locally?


----------



## harleyrider

Radiant1 said:


> Was that done locally?



yes


----------



## harleyrider

harleyrider said:


> yes



yeah i know i'm not a lady but this one is on my right arm


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Radiant1 said:


> Was that done locally?




Looks like Underground. I miss Wayne and Norma

I'm getting the tattoo itch again. I need to get my shoulders finished so I cen do the back piece.


----------



## RoseRed

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Looks like Underground. I miss Wayne and Norma



Did they close up shop?


----------



## wkndbeacher

onebdzee said:


> You know I really hate that effing "term"....it's not a "tramp stamp" it's a TATTOO
> 
> I have a tattoo on my lower back and just because I do doesn't make me a tramp....for that matter, I am FAR from even being close to a tramp



The lower back tat is incredibly sexy and makes good target practice


----------



## kris31280

harleyrider said:


> nice ink


Thanks... I work hard to make sure they remain as beautiful as they were the day they fully healed... including touch ups as needed.


----------



## Sharon

harleyrider said:


> okay ladies show your ink



Here's mine.  It's all I have right now.


----------



## harleyrider

Sharon said:


> Here's mine.  It's all I have right now.



thats alot of ink . nice


----------



## harleyrider

Sharon said:


> Here's mine.  It's all I have right now.



could use the ink and finger paint all over you


----------



## Beelzebaby666

RoseRed said:


> Did they close up shop?



The shop is still open as far as I know. 
W and N came in to the bar about six months ago and told me they had moved to WVA. 

They are in a shop called Cherokee up there now and they have a myspace which can be found on my friends list if anyone is interested.


----------



## RoseRed

Beelzebaby666 said:


> The shop is still open as far as I know.
> W and N came in to the bar about six months ago and told me they had moved to WVA.
> 
> They are in a shop called Cherokee up there now and they have a myspace which can be found on my friends list if anyone is interested.



Now that you mention it, I think I did hear something about that.  Mind like a sieve...


----------



## vanbells

This thread is old, but tats on women can be sexy as long as it's not overdone.


----------



## Beelzebaby666

RoseRed said:


> Now that you mention it, I think I did hear something about that.  Mind like a sieve...



 Holier than thou


----------



## RoseRed

Beelzebaby666 said:


> Holier than thou



Hardly.


----------



## FireBrand

Beelzebaby666 said:


> The shop is still open as far as I know.
> W and N came in to the bar about six months ago and told me they had moved to WVA.
> 
> They are in a shop called Cherokee up there now and they have a myspace which can be found on my friends list if anyone is interested.


 
Do they still have Drifty's Heritage Softail ?


----------



## RoseRed

FireBrand said:


> Do they still have Drifty's Heritage Softail ?


----------



## Beelzebaby666

FireBrand said:


> Do they still have Drifty's Heritage Softail ?



That I don't know. W had some serious problems when an ATV fell on his face and he walked around bleeding internally for a while. He almost died. I don't know if he's even still riding or not. 

I love those two like they were my own parents. W never ceases to make me   or


----------



## tommyjones

kris31280 said:


> As you wish...



nothin says sexy like some random splotches of green on a woman


----------



## kris31280

tommyjones said:


> nothin says sexy like some random splotches of green on a woman


I assure you they are neither random nor "splotches of green".


----------



## tommyjones

kris31280 said:


> I assure you they are neither random nor "splotches of green".



ooooooh kay.....

maybe i missed the pics you posted of your "not green" tats....

to each his own. but as my mom said long ago. Why would you put 'art' on your body, that you wouldn't put on the wall of your house?

i mean, no offense, but some of yours look like what you may have drawn back in 8th grade


----------



## kris31280

tommyjones said:


> ooooooh kay.....
> 
> maybe i missed the pics you posted of your "not green" tats....
> 
> to each his own. but as my mom said long ago. Why would you put 'art' on your body, that you wouldn't put on the wall of your house?
> 
> i mean, no offense, but some of yours look like what you may have drawn back in 8th grade


It's just the pictures and the photography... it's hard to take a picture of your own back.


----------



## tommyjones

kris31280 said:


> It's just the pictures and the photography... it's hard to take a picture of your own back.



the angle changes the color?


----------



## kris31280

The angle and lighting may very well change the coloring.

I do not allow my tattoos to get green, that's the whole point.  If the black fades at all, I go and get it touched up.  If any of the colors I have in the tattoos fade, I get the colors touched up.

Think them trashy or think them artistic... that doesn't matter to me because the tattoos weren't created for you, they were created for me because they mean something to me.


----------



## JULZ

harleyrider said:


> yeah i know i'm not a lady but this one is on my right arm



Oooh, I likey that!


----------



## tommyjones

kris31280 said:


> The angle and lighting may very well change the coloring.
> 
> I do not allow my tattoos to get green, that's the whole point.  If the black fades at all, I go and get it touched up.  If any of the colors I have in the tattoos fade, I get the colors touched up.
> 
> Think them trashy or think them artistic... that doesn't matter to me because the tattoos weren't created for you, they were created for me because they mean something to me.



dark green, is still green.....

if they are for you, then why put them on your back?


----------



## kris31280

tommyjones said:


> dark green, is still green.....
> 
> if they are for you, then why put them on your back?


They aren't dark green... the one on my left shoulder is black, red, green, yellow, and blue.  The one on my right shoulder is black, red, and green.  The one on my lower back is black, aqua, and turquoise.  The one on my inside left ankle is black, yellow, red, purple, and aqua.  The one on my inside right ankle is black.

They are for me, which means they're hidden for everyday wear.  If you were to see me walking down the street in jeans and a tshirt you wouldn't see my tattoos.  If it's summer time you might see the ones on my ankles, but you might not pay attention because they're on the INSIDE ankle, not the outside ankle.


----------



## tommyjones

kris31280 said:


> They aren't dark green... the one on my left shoulder is dark green, red, green, yellow, and blue.  The one on my right shoulder is dark green, red, and green.  The one on my lower back is dark green, aqua, and turquoise.  The one on my inside left ankle is dark green, yellow, red, purple, and aqua.  The one on my inside right ankle is dark green.
> 
> They are for me, which means they're hidden for everyday wear.  If you were to see me walking down the street in jeans and a tshirt you wouldn't see my tattoos.  If it's summer time you might see the ones on my ankles, but you might not pay attention because they're on the INSIDE ankle, not the outside ankle.






seriously, green is green, and ugly is ugly


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> The angle and lighting may very well change the coloring.
> 
> I do not allow my tattoos to get green, that's the whole point.  If the black fades at all, I go and get it touched up.  If any of the colors I have in the tattoos fade, I get the colors touched up.
> 
> Think them trashy or think them artistic... that doesn't matter to me because the tattoos weren't created for you, they were created for me because they mean something to me.



what exactly DO your tats mean?  I never understood the whole chinese (or any other kind of) symbol thing...that would mean absolutely nothing to me and is a waste.  I need something with REAL meaning like the one you have of the name, I believe you mentioned its your kid's correct?  The only tat I can see getting would have to be meaningful like that.  What do the symbol ones mean though, I may be proven wrong by my general observation of them being meaningless?  I'll give everything a chance.


----------



## kris31280

pcjohnnyb said:


> what exactly DO your tats mean?  I never understood the whole chinese (or any other kind of) symbol thing...that would mean absolutely nothing to me and is a waste.  I need something with REAL meaning like the one you have of the name, I believe you mentioned its your kid's correct?  The only tat I can see getting would have to be meaningful like that.  What do the symbol ones mean though, I may be proven wrong by my general observation of them being meaningless?  I'll give everything a chance.



I'll repost the pictures again so you don't have to go searching backwards for them.

The first one is my first tattoo, circa 1999.  It is an ankh with a rose (I realize the picture is crap).  The stem of the rose completes the stem of the ankh.  The ankh is the Egyptian symbol for Life, and the red rose is a symbol for love... basically, to me, the tattoo means that "Life is not complete without love."

The second one is my second tattoo, circa 2000.  It is the Wiccan symbol of power with a Wiccan cross in the middle.  Wicca is a nature based religion, and one of which I have had a strong connection with since I was 12 years old.  The tattoo was also designed for me by my best friend, so it's a custom piece and that makes it even more meaningful to me.  

The third one is my third tattoo, circa 2001.  It is the pisces symbol done in colors associated with water.  I am a pisces and my best friend is a pisces, so we decided on the pisces symbol for our matching tattoos.  

The fourth one is my fourth tattoo, circa 2002.  It is a butterfly, which represents many ideals I hold dear.  Butterflies represent freedom, beauty, change, growth, youth, and fragility.

The fifth one is my fifth tattoo, circa 2006.  It is my son's name, and he is forever so I'm not concerned about tattooing his name on my body.  When he's older I will allow him to choose artwork to go with it, if he desires.  It really is his tattoo on my body.


----------



## harleyrider

JULZ said:


> Oooh, I likey that!



thank you ...


----------



## pcjohnnyb

kris31280 said:


> I'll repost the pictures again so you don't have to go searching backwards for them.
> 
> The first one is my first tattoo, circa 1999.  It is an ankh with a rose (I realize the picture is crap).  The stem of the rose completes the stem of the ankh.  The ankh is the Egyptian symbol for Life, and the red rose is a symbol for love... basically, to me, the tattoo means that "Life is not complete without love."
> 
> The second one is my second tattoo, circa 2000.  It is the Wiccan symbol of power with a Wiccan cross in the middle.  Wicca is a nature based religion, and one of which I have had a strong connection with since I was 12 years old.  The tattoo was also designed for me by my best friend, so it's a custom piece and that makes it even more meaningful to me.
> 
> The third one is my third tattoo, circa 2001.  It is the pisces symbol done in colors associated with water.  I am a pisces and my best friend is a pisces, so we decided on the pisces symbol for our matching tattoos.
> 
> The fourth one is my fourth tattoo, circa 2002.  It is a butterfly, which represents many ideals I hold dear.  Butterflies represent freedom, beauty, change, growth, youth, and fragility.
> 
> The fifth one is my fifth tattoo, circa 2006.  It is my son's name, and he is forever so I'm not concerned about tattooing his name on my body.  When he's older I will allow him to choose artwork to go with it, if he desires.  It really is his tattoo on my body.



well there we go.  As long as the tattoos have meaning for you, that is the important thing   I like the idea of allowing your son to choose the artwork to go with his name when he gets older, if he would like any.  That is a really good idea and I might just go with that in the future if I have kids


----------



## wantnafemale

Whats even hotter, is a single mom with a tattoo..theres no hotter combination!


----------



## tommyjones

wantnafemale said:


> Whats even hotter, is a single mom with a tattoo..theres no hotter combination!



so you like your women to have made at least 2 mistakes before you....


----------



## pcjohnnyb

tommyjones said:


> so you like your women to have made at least 2 mistakes before you....



well thats pretty ignorant...

what if the husband died??? hmmmm?? nobody said WHY the woman was single...


----------



## wantnafemale

tommyjones said:


> so you like your women to have made at least 2 mistakes before you....



No my friend, a mistake would be if they dated or even considered taking to you, then thats something that I couldnt get past


----------



## wantnafemale

pcjohnnyb said:


> well thats pretty ignorant...
> 
> what if the husband died??? hmmmm?? nobody said WHY the woman was single...



:highfive: If ignorance were bliss I think Tommy(Patches) would be a overly blissful person


----------



## tommyjones

pcjohnnyb said:


> well thats pretty ignorant...
> 
> what if the *husband *died??? hmmmm?? nobody said WHY the woman was single...



NOW THATS FUNNY.....


BTW vrai, am i allowed to respond to wantna's post?


----------



## Sharon

Check out the top 10
Surgery tattoo - Rate My Ink - Tattoo Pictures & Designs


----------



## tommyjones

*get you little girl ready...*

for her life as a babe momma.....



http://daddytypes.com/archive/toysrus_tattoos_cockeyed.jpg


----------



## Beelzebaby666

Sharon said:


> Check out the top 10
> Surgery tattoo - Rate My Ink - Tattoo Pictures & Designs



WOW!!! That's creepy and cool!!


----------



## Beelzebaby666

tommyjones said:


> for her life as a babe momma.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://daddytypes.com/archive/toysrus_tattoos_cockeyed.jpg



  I thought the same thing, so when my kiddo asked for one I made her put it on her forehead


----------



## tommyjones

Beelzebaby666 said:


> I thought the same thing, so when my kiddo asked for one I made her put it on her forehead



but if the tat is on her forehead...... ewwwwwww


----------



## Beelzebaby666

tommyjones said:


> but if the tat is on her forehead...... ewwwwwww




She was like 5 years old and hasn't asked me for another one since.


----------



## chemommy25

I have a couple of tattoos. I think tattoos on women are ok as long as they can be covered up. lie i have one on my right hip, and another from one shouder blade to the other. the only way anyone could really see those is if i wanted them to be seen. like if i was in a bikini, i am pretty sure the people i would be with would'nt care whether or not i had a tattoo.


----------



## 2xmommie

I have several tattoos. I have some that people can see. I love them. I would not want to cover them up. The more the better I say!


----------



## chemommy25

2xmommie said:


> I have several tattoos. I have some that people can see. I love them. I would not want to cover them up. The more the better I say!



well, im pretty young and i defintly want more tattoos, but i am going to wait until i get into a career i wanna stay in because I dont wanna go try to get a new job and have ppl judge me because i have tattoos. After that, then i dont care whether or not they are visible. I think tattoos on women are beautiful.


----------



## C6R_Mag

i know it all lies in your tastes.  to each his own, but...

tattoo's on women are trashy!!!!   i think they show no class, no elegance, and no beauty.

i'm generally speaking of course.  cant always judge a book by its cover.


----------



## chemommy25

C6R_Mag said:


> i know it all lies in your tastes.  to each his own, but...
> 
> tattoo's on women are trashy!!!!   i think they show no class, no elegance, and no beauty.
> 
> i'm generally speaking of course.  cant always judge a book by its cover.



If you cant always judge a book by its cover, than how can you say tattoo's on women are trashy?


----------



## C6R_Mag

ok.  i'll just say what I think without worrying about people's feelings.  

Tattoo's on women are trashy.  No way around it.

When I said you can't judge a book by its cover, it was meant by, although, i think they are trashy, it doesn't mean the women is trashy right off the bat.

trashy:
Tattos= yes
women with them= not always


----------



## chemommy25

C6R_Mag said:


> ok.  i'll just say what I think without worrying about people's feelings.
> 
> Tattoo's on women are trashy.  No way around it.
> 
> When I said you can't judge a book by its cover, it was meant by, although, i think they are trashy, it doesn't mean the women is trashy right off the bat.
> 
> trashy:
> Tattos= yes
> women with them= not always



Well it's your opinion. You should really be more open minded though.


----------



## RoseRed

C6R_Mag said:


> ok.  i'll just say what I think without worrying about people's feelings.
> 
> Tattoo's on women are trashy.  No way around it.
> 
> When I said you can't judge a book by its cover, it was meant by, although, i think they are trashy, it doesn't mean the women is trashy right off the bat.
> 
> trashy:
> Tattos= yes
> women with them= not always



Do you find me pretty or pretty trashy?


----------



## toppick08

RoseRed said:


> Do you find me pretty or pretty trashy?


----------



## C6R_Mag

RoseRed said:


> Do you find me pretty or pretty trashy?



haha... absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## thatcat22

I want my bf to carve his initials in me...that would be hot


----------



## tommyjones

thatcat22 said:


> I want my bf to carve his initials in me...that would be hot



and maybe after he can pee on you......
now thats hot, in a totally owned kind of way


----------



## toppick08

Ouch!!, that would burn....


----------



## Mousebaby

I think, when I see a woman with a lot of tattoo's. that she looks cheap and I immediately think she's probably a tramp.  That's just my opinion.  I also wonder what she is going to tell her grandkids when she's 80 and hers tats are hanging down 6 to 10 inches lower then they used to be and are so wrinkled and stretched out you can't make out what they are anymore.  I think it's just gross!


----------



## chemommy25

Mousebaby said:


> I think, when I see a woman with a lot of tattoo's. that she looks cheap and I immediately think she's probably a tramp.  That's just my opinion.  I also wonder what she is going to tell her grandkids when she's 80 and hers tats are hanging down 6 to 10 inches lower then they used to be and are so wrinkled and stretched out you can't make out what they are anymore.  I think it's just gross!



People who are closed minded rather hurl insults rather than confront issues about which he or she know little or nothing.

"looks cheap"
"Tramp"


----------



## Mousebaby

chemommy25 said:


> People who are closed minded rather hurl insults rather than confront issues about which he or she know little or nothing.
> 
> "looks cheap"
> "Tramp"



I also said that was my opinion, and last time I checked I have a right to my own!  :shrug:


----------



## chemommy25

Mousebaby said:


> I also said that was my opinion, and last time I checked I have a right to my own!  :shrug:



And in my opinion you dont know enough about the subject to put down anyone.


----------



## tommyjones

chemommy25 said:


> And in my opinion you dont know enough about the subject to put down anyone.



she knows you look trashy


----------



## chemommy25

tommyjones said:


> she knows you look trashy



Thats funny, do u see any tattoos in my AV, and i like some of you to post your pictures. You wouldnt have much to say.


----------



## tommyjones

chemommy25 said:


> Thats funny, do u see any tattoos in my AV, and i like some of you to post your pictures. You wouldnt have much to say.



who said anyhting about your tattoos?


----------



## Suz

tommyjones said:


> she knows you look trashy



Your a fricken MPD, who the hell cares what you think.  otstirrerjusttodoso)


----------



## Sonsie

Mousebaby said:


> I also said that was my opinion, and last time I checked I have a right to my own!  :shrug:



Ya that's right.  You don't know enough about tattoos to even have an opinion!  

Now, shut up because some noob with tats and a pierced nose thinks you shouldn't express your opnion about women with tats in a general way.  Your comment about cheap and trampy must have hit too close to home and stung a bit.


----------



## itsbob

chemommy25 said:


> Thats funny, do u see any tattoos in my AV, and i like some of you to post your pictures. You wouldnt have much to say.



Some people don't need tattoos to look slutty..


JEZABEL!!



OOPS, sorry, think I'm getting carried away..


----------



## itsbob

kris31280 said:


> I'll repost the pictures again so you don't have to go searching backwards for them.
> 
> The first one is my first tattoo, circa 1999.  It is an ankh with a rose (I realize the picture is crap).  The stem of the rose completes the stem of the ankh.  The ankh is the Egyptian symbol for Life, and the red rose is a symbol for love... basically, to me, the tattoo means that "Life is not complete without love."
> 
> The second one is my second tattoo, circa 2000.  It is the Wiccan symbol of power with a Wiccan cross in the middle.  Wicca is a nature based religion, and one of which I have had a strong connection with since I was 12 years old.  The tattoo was also designed for me by my best friend, so it's a custom piece and that makes it even more meaningful to me.
> 
> The third one is my third tattoo, circa 2001.  It is the pisces symbol done in colors associated with water.  I am a pisces and my best friend is a pisces, so we decided on the pisces symbol for our matching tattoos.
> 
> The fourth one is my fourth tattoo, circa 2002.  It is a butterfly, which represents many ideals I hold dear.  Butterflies represent freedom, beauty, change, growth, youth, and fragility.
> 
> The fifth one is my fifth tattoo, circa 2006.  It is my son's name, and he is forever so I'm not concerned about tattooing his name on my body.  When he's older I will allow him to choose artwork to go with it, if he desires.  It really is his tattoo on my body.




Lucky you, you have a LOT of canvas to work with.


----------



## chemommy25

itsbob said:


> Some people don't need tattoos to look slutty..
> 
> 
> JEZABEL!!
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS, sorry, think I'm getting carried away..



I look slutty how?


----------



## Mousebaby

OH brother!  Some people need to grow up!


----------



## tommyjones

Suz said:


> Your a fricken MPD, who the hell cares what you think.  otstirrerjusttodoso)



and youre a wanna be skank, who cares what you think :thatsrightjustostirit:


----------



## tommyjones

chemommy25 said:


> I look slutty how?



maybe its the "just rolled off a john" look you have in your av.....


----------



## chemommy25

tommyjones said:


> maybe its the "just rolled off a john" look you have in your av.....



post a picture of yourself.. go ahead lets see what you look like. If you cant post a picture of yourslef then shutup.


----------



## tommyjones

chemommy25 said:


> post a picture of yourself.. go ahead lets see what you look like. If you cant post a picture of yourslef then shutup.



I can, but i choose not to.....

besides, i look normal, not skanky


----------



## chemommy25

tommyjones said:


> I can, but i choose not to.....
> 
> besides, i look normal, not skanky



Prove it.


----------



## tommyjones

chemommy25 said:


> Prove it.



wow, now i know you are retarded as well as skanky.
(i could post any pic so it would prove nothing)


----------



## chemommy25

tommyjones said:


> wow, now i know you are retarded as well as skanky.
> (i could post any pic so it would prove nothing)



AH burn! oh you got me! then why didnt you just do that then?


----------



## tommyjones

chemommy25 said:


> AH burn! oh you got me! then why didnt you just do that then?



cuz my mom told me not to tease tards


----------



## Mousebaby

tommyjones said:


> cuz my mom told me not to tease tards



 NO YOU DIDN'T!!!


----------



## gumbo

Mousebaby said:


> NO YOU DIDN'T!!!



Well he was nice about it.
I would have said.Not too tease the tarded tattooed trailer trash tramp


----------

